# Phaeton's Falcons



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 16, 2007)

This will be the game thread, kicking off Saturday, Feb. 17, 2007.

Deric
Vyleya
Livingston
Ickle
Gurv
Roland


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> This will be the game thread, kicking off Saturday, Feb. 17, 2007.




Are we not having a rogue's gallery for this game? Oh well, here's good ol' Livingston:

Moved him.


----------



## Lot (Feb 17, 2007)

Moved to Rogue's Gallery


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 17, 2007)

Moved.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 17, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Moved to Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Are we not having a rogue's gallery for this game?




I'm new to PbP.    I suppose a rogue's gallery is what I was trying to accomplish getting all of the character's re-posted over on the game thread.  It does make more sense to start a different uncluttered thread with just the characters.  So, here it is.  Please post characters there.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 17, 2007)

You have arrived in Arabel to the address provided by Phaeton’s courier.  True to his word, he has secured an entire house for you and the rest of Phaeton’s. . .protegés. . .lackeys. . .hired thugs?  Regardless of titles, the house is more than adequate, with small private rooms for each of you and a well appointed study.  A separate building houses a stable and a workshop.  There is even a staff consisting of Melena the cook, an elderly farrier/groom named Earl, and Gerte, Melena’s daughter who acts as a maid.  Earl typically has a few boys hanging around the forge helping out with odd jobs and running messages.

Within a few days of your arrival, the rest of group has arrived.  A message arrives requesting your presence at the Falcon’s Rest Inn.  The message boy waits to guide you back to the inn where Phaeton greets you.

“Ah!  You are here.  And with good haste, I see.”

The man stands and greets all of you individually.  Of middle height, Phaeton is well dressed, but not ostentatiously so.  He is much as you recall him from your last meeting.  A fit man in his late 40s, dark-haired but graying.  He exudes an air of competence and resolve.

“Please.  Sit.”

He indicates several chairs and low couches in the main room of the Falcon’s Rest.  The room is much like Phaeton’s clothes.  Well built and comfortable, but not gaudy.

 “Now, the reason you are here.  Events over the last two years have served to weaken the Obarskyr family and Cormyr as a whole.  The crown has been forced to pull forces of Purple Dragon Knights out of Arabel to deal with events elsewhere.  This has left Arabel more exposed to depredations by criminals, raiders and traitors.  The Lady Lord of Arabel and her watchmen are necessarily focusing on the town of Arabel itself.  Unfortunately, with the Purple Dragon contingent severely reduced, caravans have been easy prey.

It seems that the caravans carrying goods for the Obarskyr family have been particularly targeted.  I want to know by who.  Several of the recent caravans have been carrying magical oddities of sufficient value that I can have them traced.  One of those caravans was attacked and the bait was traced here to Arabel.  I have narrowed the location down to a specific warehouse, but what is inside is unknown.

This is where you come in.  I want you to start by getting into the warehouse.  If my goods are in there, I want the thieves eliminated.  Live captives would be nice, but no escapees is the primary goal.”

He grabs a stack of leather folders off of a table and hands one to each of you.

 “Within those folios are maps of Arabel and stiff leather placards bearing the crown seal and reference to the charter, which I hold.  The location of the warehouse is marked.  Keep the 
placards with you at all times, but do not display them unless necessary.  Any officer of the watch or Purple Dragon Knight will recognize them, but the average watchman likely will not.  The watch it on edge right now and is likely to stab first, ask questions later, so don’t antagonize them.  I’d rather not draw their attention in any event, as there are likely informers within their ranks.  You have questions?”


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2007)

Livingston grabs his folio and smiles cordially at Phaeton. Upon sitting back down, he doesn't look through the folder quite yet, instead he seems content to observe the other five that  have assembled and appear to be his new companions.

_At least I'm not the only short one here, even if it does have to be a gnome. While I've never been wronged by one before, I have tried to keep my dealings with them less than frequent,_ Livingston muses to himself. _And at least there's a woman in this group. She's not half-bad looking, even though she does dress a little mannish. I'm sure she'll be the group's favourite in no time at all, especially with three capable men to compete for her affection._ Livingston looks at each man in turn, finding them all to just blur together at the moment. Without knowing them, they might have a pointed nose, a silver streak in their hair, or close-cropped hair, but with no names or personalities to place them to, they are all as one for now.

Livingston sighs at the moment, stifles a small yawn, and covers his mouth with his hand as he feigns a small cough. _I shouldn't be so judgemental already. It looks like I have to stick with these people for a little bit, so I don't want to alienate anyone; especially when they can save my life! But they all look so young and fresh. I think I'm the oldest one here. I should have them all call me sir. Or guv'nah. I always liked the sound of that._

Livingston stays silent, letting his new companions be the first to belay their eagerness. You could tell who has never really gone out into the real world of things, seen the horrors in life and death there are to behold; their always the first ones to jump out of their seat, shake a hand, and declare how honoured and greatful they are for this chance. While Livingston might be one of these, he sure as hell isn't going to let all his green companions know.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 17, 2007)

Vyleya arrives fully armed and armored at the meeting, though she wears a loose cloak to cover this somewhat from a casual glance.  There is no mistaking the well-cared for halberd in her right hand, however.  Certainly she at least would look like a hired thug if any did in the group.

She removes her helmet as she enters, letting her raven hair spill indiscriminately upon her shoulders.  With weapon in one hand and helmet held in the crook of her left arm, she nods smartly at Phaeton's introduction, then sits and listens attentively as he speaks.

At his call for questions she lifts her chin, "Is the warehouse the claimed property of anyone in particular, or is it abandoned?"


----------



## Lot (Feb 17, 2007)

Gurv takes his folder and opens it immediately.  He starts flipping through the maps and papers, assessing the worth of the information.  When Phaeton offers questions, he speaks up.

"I think we should look into these thieves.  See who they have connections with in Arabel.  See who they are using as fences.  See who they do business with.  Maybe get an idea of why they're targetting Obarskyr in particular and for whose benefit."

Gurv rubs his two-day old beard, eyeing each of his companions appraisingly with his dark eyes.    

"I'm not overly familiar with Arabel but I can remedy that with a walk around town and a few stops in a few taverns.  If we can avoid an outright attack on the warehouse, we might be able to learn a bit more.  I think subtlety..." he says, pausing to look at the large halberd carried by Vyleya.  "...will get us more than brute force at this time."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 17, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> "Is the warehouse the claimed property of anyone in particular, or is it abandoned?"




 "The warehouse itself is owned by a minor noble family from the capitol.  However, it has been leased to various trading costers over the years.  The last registered lease is to rug merchant, but that was several years ago.  The leases are not always recorded with the authorities.

However, the warehouse has been in more or less continuous use for as long as anyone locally can remember."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2007)

Livingston shifts in his seat a little, trying to appear a little taller than his stature portrays.

"Are there any major or minor, public or hidden, thieves' guilds operating in this city?"

He rests back down in his seat, trying to maintain a stoic, serious, almost concerned expression on his face.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 17, 2007)

Lot said:
			
		

> "I think we should look into these thieves.  See who they have connections with in Arabel.  See who they are using as fences.  See who they do business with.  Maybe get an idea of why they're targetting Obarskyr in particular and for whose benefit."




"Quite right.  That is the overall plan."



> "I'm not overly familiar with Arabel but I can remedy that with a walk around town and a few stops in a few taverns.  If we can avoid an outright attack on the warehouse, we might be able to learn a bit more.  I think subtlety..." he says, pausing to look at the large halberd carried by Vyleya.  "...will get us more than brute force at this time."




 "Please do keep in mind that the caravan goods are valuable and they belong to me.  As is the magic item I purchased as a tracer.  By the way, it is a small ebony falcon about six inches tall.  Those goods all came out of my personal account, so I'm loathe to see them depart.  I've had the warehouse watched and nothing larger than a backpack has left the building.  The caravan goods were contained in crates which all have my personal symbol branded onto them.  It is a stooping falcon."

"I agree that the better informed you are, the better you will fare, but do not delay too long.  If the goods are moved, I will be forced to act immediately and in the open.  I'm not keen on explaining a running battle on the street to the Lady Lord of Arabel, even if the goods are mine.  She may take it as a snub that I didn't inform her what I was up to."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 17, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> "Are there any major or minor, public or hidden, thieves' guilds operating in this city?"
> 
> "Cormyr has never allowed a public thieves guild, though each of the major cities has some nefarious organizations.  Arabel, being a bit of a frontier town, has always been more chaotic.  I understand that there are a number of rival gangs who compete with each other, but in years past, the watch had kept them in the shadows.   With the troubles of the last few years, perhaps one of the gangs has grown in strength, but I have not heard anything of the sort from my contacts, limited as they are."


----------



## scranford (Feb 17, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle walks into the room, making sure he takes a seat that allows a clear view of everyone, and a quick exit. He also by habit checks the value of the furnishings, and the possible means of egress. Satisfying his curosity, and casually leafing through the folder, he addresses his patron.

"This is all well, and good, and I'm sure we can nab these scoundrels, but whats in it for us"?

"I don't work for free. In my experience while some of you snoop around gathering what information you can, maybe I could stake out the warehouse, and note any suspicious going on's". 

OOC: Does Ickle know of any guilds operating in the area?


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 18, 2007)

scranford said:
			
		

> "...but whats in it for us? I don't work for free..."




Livingston's brows raise just a bit and he holds still for just a moment as this question is asked. He figures that if Phaeton is willing to sacrifice some of his valuable magic items, he can compensate handsomely for returning them, or so one would hope. Judging by the room, the noble's garb, and the estate Livingston is currently housed in, it does not appear that the Obarskyr family is hurting for money.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 18, 2007)

Upon his entrance, Roland glances over all those assembled, giving each of them a pleasant smile and nod of the head. _Quite the motley crew_, he muses. _A gnome; two men, one of whom is in definite need of a shave; a halfling...with a hump? How strange. Not to mention the mercenary woman who looks like she could tear my arm off if she felt so inclined. Fascinating people...I wonder what sort of mission a group like this will be undertaking._

He takes a seat after Phaeton bids them do so, and devotes all his attention to the nobleman while he speaks. Roland glances only briefly through his folio when it is handed to him. When the questioning begins, he initially remains silent, digesting the information presented and listening to the others speak.

"What about numbers?" he eventually says. "Of the thieves, I mean. Are there any reports about what kind of, or how much, resistance to expect? Any idea how many attackers have been raiding the caravans?"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 18, 2007)

Lot said:
			
		

> "I'm not overly familiar with Arabel but I can remedy that with a walk around town and a few stops in a few taverns.  If we can avoid an outright attack on the warehouse, we might be able to learn a bit more.  I think subtlety..." he says, pausing to look at the large halberd carried by Vyleya.  "...will get us more than brute force at this time."




Vyleya looks to Gurv.  Smiling slightly, she nods at his suggestion, "Agreed.  There are many details I would know more of before we try anything drastic.  Numbers, methods of entrance and egress, who exactly in this warehouse and in Arabel is in league with these criminals."

She turns her gaze back to Phaeton at the gnome's mention of compensation, paying close attention to their employer's response.  She let's her halberd rest against the back of her chair, freeing a hand to slide her leather folder closer.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 18, 2007)

Deric strides into the room.  He is currently wearing his gray silk tunic and black cotton trousers, held up on his lithe frame with a thick black leather belt.  The soft thudding of his black leather boots echo softly against the stonework floor.  He is carrying nothing but the clothes on his person, as he is want to do.  Hard labor and trudging around with a load of equipment is not for him, unless needed.  He is intrigued by the motley group presented before him -- a gnome, a halfing, a female human, and 2 other men.  Deric keeps thinking in his mind about what exactly brought him into connection with these other beings -- was it fate, destiny, or pure luck.  Often he ponders on the outcome of events, marvelling at the randomness inherent in nature.  These vast energies that lie beneath the surface... If one could harness this energy, to bend it to ones will, then they would be a most formidable power in the realm.  No matter the subject at hand, Deric's mind always drifts towards the study of energy -- the storage, the manipulation, the unleashing -- all whirl through his mind.

Deric caught himself again -- drifting off in hypothetical thought, instead of concentrating at the tasks at hand.  He took a seat and leafed through the folio.  


_Deric gestures to Phaeton _ -- "Phaeton - first a question -- this minor noble family which owns the warehouse, are they unaware of the current occupants?  Do they not receive a monthly stipend from this property?  Do you think they could be in league with these thieves?"

"I would also like to thank you for the generous accomodations that you have provided for the group, my only request be that Melena is sent out to procure some wine of greater reknown -- I took the liberty of examining the stock at the house and I dare say, that it would not reflect properly on your house to be serving such..."

"I am not overly familar with the locale of Arabel, could someone advise me on the proximity of the warehouse noted on the map?"

Deric surveys the group -- first at the human female, who is carrying a very large pointy stick.  He ponders to himself whether that is because her father did not pay enough attention to her -- the reasons for such things will become apparent in time.  Then he glances at the small people, he then wonders to himself -- do they mind being called small people, or possibly vertically challenged, or just little?  Obviously if you called them a dwarf, they'd look at you funny - he'll have to make a mental note to remember their names.  Regardless, both of them look quite agile, and thus would seem to be a natural fit for this type of task.  

Deric again mentally wanders off, thinking of the best spells needed for this type of mission -- one hinging upon secrecy, stealth, and not allowing any escapees.  

Coming back to the conversation at hand, Deric sits back in his chair, puts his fingers up to his chin, and begins to study the coalescing dynamic of the team before him.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 18, 2007)

ooc:Some drunk jackarse hit me in the head with a beer bottle last night while I was at a _charity fundraiser_.      I haven't been in a fistfight in 20 years.  Some dude clocks me, so I clocked him back and his four friends jump me and one of them filleted my forehead with a Corona.  It was broken up pretty quickly, but man do head wounds bleed!  One trip to the emergency room later, I've got 12 stitches in my head and a pair of broken glasses.  I'm sitting here typing in my sunglasses and my wife is laughing at me.  The pain meds are starting to kick in so I'm sure I'm rambling.  

Point of this post:  I'll be slow responding until at least tonight when I've got some new glasses.  Cheers.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 18, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> ooc:Some drunk jackarse hit me in the head with a beer bottle last night while I was at a _charity fundraiser_.      I haven't been in a fistfight in 20 years.  Some dude clocks me, so I clocked him back and his four friends jump me and one of them filleted my forehead with a Corona.  It was broken up pretty quickly, but man do head wounds bleed!  One trip to the emergency room later, I've got 12 stitches in my head and a pair of broken glasses.  I'm sitting here typing in my sunglasses and my wife is laughing at me.  The pain meds are starting to kick in so I'm sure I'm rambling.
> 
> Point of this post:  I'll be slow responding until at least tonight when I've got some new glasses.  Cheers.





Must've been a pretty good fundraiser! I would've donated money to see that happen, and it's a good thing your wife is so supportive! 

But take your time, there's no rush! Just make sure you're tip top!


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 19, 2007)

scranford said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Ickle know of any guilds operating in the area?




[sblock=Ickle's knowledge]He knows that there are several small time gangs in Arabel but no guild.  Ickle also knows that a higher percentage of the "contract" work in Arabel is paid for by foreigners than one would expect in Suzail or Marsember (the other big cities in Cormyr).  Zhentil Agents and Thayyans are the usual culprits.[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 19, 2007)

scranford said:
			
		

> "This is all well, and good, and I'm sure we can nab these scoundrels, but whats in it for us"?
> 
> "I don't work for free. In my experience while some of you snoop around gathering what information you can, maybe I could stake out the warehouse, and note any suspicious going on's".




Phaeton takes on a mildly offended manner.
"You mean you are not volunteering for service to the crown?  Icklebad Moffet, where is your sense of patriotism?

With a rueful snort he continues:I jest, of course.  Even the gaolers get paid and they do little useful besides feed the condemned awaiting execution.  Besides the accomodations already provided, there will be one fifth salvage fees associated with the recovery of the stolen goods.  My goods alone are worth more than 20,000 crowns.  Depending on how quickly they are fencing the goods, there may be five times that in the warehouse from other raids.    So, depending on what is recovered, as much as 3000 crowns for each of you.  I trust that is worth some risk, no?"


----------



## scranford (Feb 19, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle carefully counting what he could buy with that kind of money smiles inwardly. "I have a feeling that once I'm through with this assignment, I might feel a bit more patriotic". "I'm in".


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 19, 2007)

Blind Azathoth said:
			
		

> "What about numbers?" he eventually says. "Of the thieves, I mean. Are there any reports about what kind of, or how much, resistance to expect? Any idea how many attackers have been raiding the caravans?"




Phaeton nods to Roland. "The first two caravans simply disappeared, so we can assume they were completely overwhelmed.  Both were very small caravans.  Once word got back that they had gone missing, later caravans were significantly larger and better guarded.  Some time passed before another raid.  The raiders were a force of hobgoblins more than 50 strong.  The attack was beaten back but not without the loss of a half dozen wagons of the thirty wagon caravan.  Had it not been for the inclusion of a veteran war wizard in that caravan, it would likely have been totally lost, as well.

The fact that a wizard was accompanying the caravan was kept in secret from everyone but the caravan master himself.  The raiders' attack was well planned to deal with the other forces guarding the caravan.  Obviously, the raiders are getting detailed information from several sources.

As to the occupants of the warehouse, so far the only people we have seen have been humans.  Never more than three of them at one time have come or gone from the building, but it is hard to say how many are actually inside."[/quote]


----------



## Lot (Feb 19, 2007)

Gurv listens carefully to the facts as Phaeton speaks.  When he finishes, Gurv speaks up.

"Alright, then.  It seems like time is of the essense.  Let me make a few inquiries about the warehouse, if you don't mind.  I may be able to learn a few things that a nobleman is unable to, if you catch my drift.  I think I may know a few fences who...um...migrated to Arabel after a little trouble with the law in Suzail.  If no one is opposed, I'll look into it and return to the house when I'm done.  If anyone wants to come, I'd appreciate the backup."

Gurv looks to his companions for their opinion.

[sblock=OOC]Gurv will use his Gather Information (+8) to see if he can discover anything about the warehouse or the thieves.[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 19, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> _Deric gestures to Phaeton _ -- "Phaeton - first a question -- this minor noble family which owns the warehouse, are they unaware of the current occupants?  Do they not receive a monthly stipend from this property?  Do you think they could be in league with these thieves?"




"It is unlikely.  The owners' factor leases the warehouse from Suzail.  Someone, likely posing as a merchant's agent, leased the warehouse and paid the year's rent up front.  I have someone tracking down the supposed merchant in whose name the warehouse was leased, but it is likely a dead end.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I would also like to thank you for the generous accomodations that you have provided for the group, my only request be that Melena is sent out to procure some wine of greater reknown -- I took the liberty of examining the stock at the house and I dare say, that it would not reflect properly on your house to be serving such..."




"The wine at the house was left by the previous owner.  However, I am sure Melena will be happy to procure something more soothing to your palate.  You need only let her know. . .and provide her with the appropriate funds."



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "I am not overly familar with the locale of Arabel, could someone advise me on the proximity of the warehouse noted on the map?"



"The warehouse district is located on the north side of town roughly 2 miles from here."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 19, 2007)

Vyleya picks up the leather folio, flipping it open and finding the leather identification placard within.  Taking it, she places it in her belt pouch and then stuffs the leather folio carefully into her backpack.  "A fair reward for fair risk, I accept."

She looks over those who are to be her companions quickly, not keeping eye contact with anyone.  "My name is Vyleya, I would imagine you have already guessed my purpose in this."  She clasps her halberd meaningfully, then turns to Gurv, "If that is the sort of backup you need, I'll come with you.  If that is how we are to go about this, that is."  Her tone is uncertain as she looks at the rest of the group, her grip white-knuckle tight on her weapon.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2007)

Livingston stands onto the floor, diminishing his previous stature while perched on the chair. He lowers his hood and flashes a winning smile at his companions. Looking at Vyleya he softly states, "There will be a time for force, and there will be a time for subtleties. I believe that before we are in the warehouse itself, this time is meant for the former."

As an acolyte at the temple, Livingston had a small amount of training in dealing with high society, usually when an upscale funeral was being planned. Grasping back at these seldom used niceties, he smiles warmly at Phaeton, bowing low to the ground, his cloak clinging as gravity forms it down around what would seem to be a backpack. Upon complete his bow, he holds his hands together in front of him. 

"My grace, you honor us with this assignment, although highly dangerous, you have promised us a payment that speaks praises of yourself and your kingdom. You are most generous, my lord. It will be my duty, nay, my pleasure to accept this task you set forth to us most unworthy of companions."

Turning over to face the man named Gurv, "I will accompany you if you need numbers and some persuasive tools, but while handy in a fight, I might not be as toughened as our other fellows."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 20, 2007)

Roland looks over at Livingston, trying to hide a grin. _Overdoing it just a tad, aren't we?_ he chuckles within, but outwardly he nods and aloud he agrees with the halfling's compliments and courtesies. "Aye, Lord Obarskyr, I too thank you for this chance you have given me, to once again prove myself to you and to the crown. I swear that I will fulfill my duties as best I am able, and make certain your trust in me is not misplaced."

The priest stands, pockets the folder Phaeton had given him, and turns to address his companions. "My name is Roland," he says cheerily, nodding his head to them once again in greeting. "I must confess, I am not certain there is much I may do on my own to help prepare for this assignment; my talents lie in areas that differ from those it seems we now need. However, if my aid or presence is requested by another, I will most assuredly provide them."


----------



## scranford (Feb 20, 2007)

*ickle*

"Well, I intend to stake out the joint tonight." "Maybe we could meet back up at the house around lunch time tomorrow, to exchange information." "If there is nothing else I think I'll grab a few winks. Its going to be a long night."


----------



## Lot (Feb 20, 2007)

Gurv looks at the companions who volunteered to accompany him.

"I'd appreciate your help.  I'm pretty good at getting to the heart of most matters on my own but, in a strange town, I like to have some backup if I accidentally ask the wrong person the wrong question.  Plus, I like to get to know the people I'm working with and I find initial conversations work best over a cup of ale.  We know who owns the warehouse officially but I want to know what the local bosses and guild associates think about this warehouse.  See if some new organization is chiselling in on the action.  If there are stolen goods, there are usually fences to move the merchandise.  If those items are not being fenced locally, we'll probably know after tonight."

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure whether Craw wants to roleplay this tavern/underworld crawl or make a few rolls and tell us what we learn.  I'm up for either.[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 20, 2007)

Phaeton rises and thanks the group:"Thank you all.  I knew I could count on you.  I will leave it to you to proceed as you think best.  Keep me informed when things develop."


ooc: Gurv, accompanied by at least Vyleya and Roland, heads out to gather information.  Ickle heads to get some shuteye in anticipation of a stakeout.  Livingston and Deric are as yet undecided.

[sblock=Gurv]After an afternoon of asking around, you are finally directed to a small time fence named Kelo.  He knows nothing of any specific warehouse contents, but he can tell you that for a small fee, anyone can find out what warehouses are empty and roughly how long they will be empty.  It is easy enough to simply appropriate a warehouse for a few weeks.  He has heard about a large shipment to be fenced, but he has a low opinion of the deal. "This deal smells.  These fools don't get it.  You can't dump a warehouse full of goods in a few weeks without takin coppers on the gold, leastways not in a place the size of Arabel.  Maybe Waterdeep or Calimsham, but not here.  Ain't nobody got that kind of coin layin' around.  What am I gonna do with three wagon loads of fur?  It would take me years to fence those here!  The market for furs is in Suzail.  I am not goin' to Suzail with a load of stolen furs.  Not with the Purple Dragons and the war wizards looking up everbody's skirts lately.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 20, 2007)

Vyleya nods initially at Livingston's reasoning, but pauses as Gurv has his say.  Releasing her halberd to rest against the chair again, she takes a slow breath.  "I'm not much good with subtleties and sweet words.  But I can keep my place.  If the halberd is too much, I'll leave it behind."  She draws a short sword half way from its sheathe at her belt, the hilt of the blade just barely clearing the fold of her cloak, before sliding it back.  "I can still make an account of myself if the need arises, if you'll trust my company.  Some ale or mead would be nice, anyways," she smiles.

She nods, again very sharp and military when Phaeton dismisses them, "Thank you for your trust, M'Lord."  She will accompany Gurv, stopping back at their residence only if directed to leave her halberd behind.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 20, 2007)

While Gurv, Vylela, and Roland go out to find some information, Livingston will find the local temple of Kelemvor, however small it my be, and establish some contacts, pray a little, and have a small meal. Afterwards, he will head back to the house and relax in the common room, milking a few drinks, waiting for his companions to get back. He has taken off his cloak and backpack, as well as his breastplate, making him looking like a normal halfling, assuming one ever existed.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2007)

Deric had to stifle a chortle when he saw the halfing's bowing routine.  

_This should be an entertaining group, Deric thinks to himself._

"Although I am not one well versed in stealth and gathering information -- from people, I will accompany you three to see if I can lend a hand, and get to know you all, as we may be spending large amounts of time together in the near future. (Gurv, Roland, and Vylela)  As you have most obviously guessed, my aptitudes lie toward things arcane.  "

"My first thoughts on this venture would be to locate the warehouse, study the exits and entrances, determine the schedule of the occupants (if any), and find out if the goods are still located inside.  Obviously, if we see people moving the material out, then we'll need to act quickly, but I am hoping that we have some time to get a feel for who we are up against."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 20, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> ooc: Gurv, accompanied by at least Vyleya and Roland, heads out to gather information.




As they hit the streets to gather information, Vyleya looks over to Roland and gives him a quick smile, “Roland wasn’t it?  Glad to hear I’m not the only fish out of water in all this snooping around.  I hope I can earn my keep in this.”  Even as she says it she winces, “I shouldn’t be hoping that, actually.”     She slips her helmet back over her head and tucks her dark hair back under the neck guard, making sure there is not a lock left dangling that could be grabbed.

She looks over at Deric as he joins Gurv’s following and grins, “That took some guts, telling Phaeton that his wine wasn’t fit to be served to us!  I wouldn’t know the difference.  I didn’t catch your name..?”


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 20, 2007)

"The name is Deric Moonbeam."   

[sblock=OOC] I am assuming that it is around noon-ish[/sblock]

"I just arrived in from Waterdeep late last night, so I am going to sleep well tonight...and to be honest, I'm not familiar with this town at _all_.  

Any of you from around here?  Do you know how big this place is?  

If at all possible, I'd like to find a merchant to exchange some pearls for some curative potions."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 21, 2007)

Roland returns the woman's smile. "'Fish out of water' is a bit of an understatement. To be honest, I'm not entirely sure why Lord Obarskyr opted to place me on this team; I'm not much of a fighter or information gatherer. But I suppose those who are might occasionally need a few stab wounds mended...which is where I would come in." He adds, with a grin, "Unless it was my skills at the card table for which I was recruited..."

Mention of Phaeton's wine causes Roland's smile to fade, however, bringing up memories of past troubles and more recent temptations to return to that which he had forsaken. _Do not worry so about it. You have done fine these past nights,_ he silently reassures himself. _You resisted. You almost succumbed, aye, but you resisted, and that is still a victory. Just try not to think about it..._

At Deric's questions, Roland reemerges from his troubling thoughts and looks over at the man. "I travel frequently, but have spent much time in Arabel," he says. "The city is fairly large, though not as sizable as Waterdeep. There are many merchant houses operating within Arabel's walls, and it should not be far to the nearest. If it is healing potions you desire, though, might I suggest a temple? The faith to which I belong, that of Tymora, controls the largest temple in the city, the Lady's House. I am certain that my fellow priests, at the very least, would offer you a fair trade."


----------



## Lot (Feb 21, 2007)

Gurv has left his companions to have a quick conversation with a man in the corner of a dingy tavern.  After a few moments, he returns to them with a disinterested expression.

"I've found a few things out.  Most of the locals won't have much to do with our friends in the warehouse.  It doesn't fit right with them.  It seems like they're trying to move too much too fast.  Brigands and bandits don't usually move their ill-gotten goods into cities in bulk because it's too fishy; it attracts too much attention for both the seller and buyer.  Leads me to think that these people don't do this professionally or are very new at it.  Or very bad at it."

Gurv glances around the room for a moment to check who is listening in.

"Anyway, it seems like moving on these people will not inspire anger in any of the locals and that is a very good thing.  This is all according to my source but he seems on the level.  Next, I'd like to check out the warehouse, but I think another team is on that.  We'll let them do their thing and we'll do ours."

Gurv levels his dark eyes at his new companions.

"Anyone else want a drink while we're here.  It's most likely swill and..."  Gurv looks at Roland.  "...I know some of you are particular on what you drink but this rounds on me.  Personally, I like swill but it must be due to my upbringing."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 21, 2007)

ethandrew said:
			
		

> Livingston will find the local temple of Kelemvor, however small it my be, and establish some contacts, pray a little, and have a small meal.




[sblock=Livingston]The temple of Kelemvor is, not surprisingly, located near several large cemeteries.  While the temple of Kelemvor itself is not particularly large, there are a surprising number of acolytes.  Kelemvor's priests are not unwelcome in the temples of most of the other commonly worshipped deities in Arabel, as they typically involve a priest of Kelemvor in any funerary rite.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 21, 2007)

“I for one always appreciate my stab wounds mended, I’m glad for your company Roland.  But I won’t be laying down any coin on a game of cards with you,” she smirks.  She keeps her peace while Roland describes Arabel to Deric, absorbing what he says before nodding.  “Good to hear, sounds like we won’t have to go far to spend our reward properly.  I’ve only just recently arrived myself and I haven’t traveled much at all, except at need.” 

As Gurv emerges she pays attention to what he has to say, and mindfully lowers her voice, “That seems like good news.  The gnome did say he was going to check out the warehouse tonight didn’t he?  But Phaeton has kept it under watch, I wonder if there is much more to be seen, unless a bunch of people show up for a sale.  Or he can find a hidden way inside.  It’s an older building, right?  We probably couldn’t find the builder or any records on it.”  She glances around the tavern and mutters, “I’d wager we end up crawling in through the sewers or something equally pleasant.  I’ll take you up on that drink,” she nods to Gurv.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 21, 2007)

"True...true,"  Deric says to Vylela,"Phaeton _has_ put the warehouse under surveillance, but his information was not exactly complete."  Deric continues,"It could be wise for us to get a look at the warehouse area before we assault it."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 22, 2007)

Roland looks intently at the floor at the mention of drinks. "I'm good," he says quietly. _You know, Roland, in retrospect, going to a tavern probably wasn't the best idea after the past couple of nights..._

And after stewing in guilt and self-pity for a short while, he nods in agreement with Deric. "Just a quick look 'round the outside of the warehouse might give us a better idea of what we could be dealing with tomorrow. Even if we don't spend all night staking out the place, I'd say it's worth a glance, at the least."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 22, 2007)

Vyleya shrugs, "We could head back home, open up a bottle of the cheap wine and discuss our next move, it's all the same to me."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 22, 2007)

ooc: So, a look around the warehouse?


----------



## Lot (Feb 22, 2007)

Gurv nods.

"It's all the same to me, to be honest.  Part of me wants to keep asking around but I'm worried of arousing suspicion or the wrong people hearing about me asking.  Can't get too eager.  How about we stroll by the warehouse on our way back to the residence.  Take a peek and then head back, relax, go over the provided intelligence from the folder, and wait for the others to get back."

The young man prepares to leave, re-adjusting the longsword on his left hip.  Despite the plain scabbard, the quality of the hilt reveals the blade to be expensive.  He unconsciously pulls his cloak over the sword's handle, hiding it.

"With all the traveling I've been doing, I could use a quiet night.  I spend most of my time in places like this while I'm working.  Hanging out in the lavish accomadations we've been given...well, that sounds pretty good."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 22, 2007)

Vyelya's gaze drops to Gurv's blade before he adjusts his cloak over it.  She nods approvingly as he covers it.  Whether that is at the plan, the weapon, or both is left unspoken, but she makes her way out of the tavern with the rest, "My last job under Phaeton had me cooped up in taverns until all hours." She glances skyward, shielding her eyes from the sun with her left hand.  Peeking out from the leather bracer at her wrist, her skin is spotted with small scars up along the back of her hand.  Pink raw skin, old burns most likely, as if a shower of small, hot embers struck her there.

"I've always risen with the dawn.  A night's sleep through will be a pleasant change of pace."

OOC:
[sblock] Looks like a walk by the warehouse, then.  Vyleya will keep an eye out for any entrances or exits and any sign of it being guarded or watched. (Spot +2) [/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 22, 2007)

"Alright then, a quick 'casual' stroll around the warehouse district and back to the house to rest up for tomorrow", Deric says as hooks his thumbs under his belt.

"Lets not try and attract any undue attention".


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 22, 2007)

A casual walk-by of the warehouse reveals a wooden structure 40' wide by about 60' deep.  The front of the building faces west and is dominated by a set of large barn-style doors.  A smaller door occupies the southern end of the front.  It is inset with a barred window.  Another warehouse abuts it to the north.  A narrow alley separates it from the next building on the south side.  Another row of buildings is set behind these to the east.  To the west is a similar set of warehouses and shops. 

There is no activity near the warehouse.  Further down the street, a pair of men are rolling barrels into a cart while a man counts out coins for the cooperage.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 22, 2007)

"Well, we weren't able to discover much, but at least we know that there are two external exits and possibly an entrance through the warehouse to the north on the shared wall." Deric mentions to his comrades.  "I'd be interested to find out from Phaeton who owns the joined warehouse and possibly gain access to it -- it would be a great location to stage a stealthy sojourn."

[sblock=OOC]Did we notice any external locks/chains on the barn doors and also the small door with the barred window?[/sblock]

If the rest have nothing to add, Deric will return to the house for the remainder of the day and spend a quiet evening relaxing in an easy chair with a glass of mediocre wine.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 22, 2007)

Craw Hammerfist said:
			
		

> A narrow alley separates it from the next building on the south side.




OOC[sblock] If possible, Vyleya would look down that narrow alley to verify there are no entrances on that side.  She wouldn't do this if doing so meant diverting from their path, or otherwise looking out of place, to the best of her knowledge.  [/sblock]

Vyleya nods at Deric's comments, "I wouldn't much enjoy forcing our way through those barn doors, nor the door with the barred window.  Too open.  I hope there is another way inside..."


----------



## Lot (Feb 23, 2007)

Gurv eyes the warehouse as he walks by, checking the entrances.

"It looks pretty typical of kind built in this city.  We should see if we can get access to a similar, if not identical, warehouse to check the layout and complexity of the locks on the doors.  Maybe tomorrow during the day.  I figure tomorrow night will be our time of infiltration.  I hope someone in our little band can handle locks, because it's not my specialty."

Gurv will head back to the house and have a nice meal with a glass of wine.  He will look over the supplied information but do so in the living room or parlor of the house so he can speak to his companions as they come and go.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 23, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> OOC[sblock] If possible, Vyleya would look down that narrow alley to verify there are no entrances on that side.  She wouldn't do this if doing so meant diverting from their path, or otherwise looking out of place, to the best of her knowledge.  [/sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 23, 2007)

Vyleya accompanies the rest back to the house.  She goes to her room and shrugs off her pack.  She takes the leather folder out and emerges from her room, but seeing Gurv is already spreading out the information on a table, she returns it to her room and takes a seat near him to look it over herself, after making sure she has a glass of wine in hand.  It isn't long until she speaks up again.

"There may be another way inside the back of the warehouse.  I couldn't see any down the alleyway, but there's another stretch of alley around the back, could be a door there.  It'd be tough to take a look without rousing some suspicion, I'd guess, but it'd be good to know if there is one there.  Something for our night watchman to keep an eye out for." She nods towards the closed door she presumes houses the resting gnome.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 23, 2007)

Deric looks deeply into the swirling red wine in his glass, contemplating the various subtle flavors being evoked from the dark liquid.  _Blueberry?  Hazelnut?  What is that flavor that is escaping me?_  Melena outdid herself in this new batch of vintage red wine.  Coming back into the present, Deric says to Vylela,"From the loud snoring coming from that room, I would have thought an ogre was slumbering in there."

"If our stealthly friend is unable to investigate the rear of the building without being seen, I may have a scroll that could prove useful...",  Deric says matter-of-factly.

"Hopefully he will be able to glean some useful information from his surveillance this evening, I wish him well, and hope that does not run into something sinister in the shadows."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 23, 2007)

Livingston enters the common room seeing his three human companions seated, each partaking in their choice of drink. Seeing the folder contents sprawled across the table, he will pull up a chair next to them and take a seat.

"Who do I need to talk to about getting a hot cup of tea?" he states as he looks around a little bit. Addressing his companions, "I never introduced myself, my name is Livingston, and I am eager to learn about each of you, and I warn you, I might pry. However, different matters attract our attention at the moment. Have I missed out on scouting out the warehouse? If I did, were you all able to find anything useful about it?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 23, 2007)

"Ahhh, I'm glad to see you up and about," Deric says to Livingston,"we have just come back from a cursory inspection of the warehouse area."  "What we have been able to gather at this point is that 1) the warehouse shares a north wall with an adjoining warehouse  2) the warehouse has an alley on the south side that connects to a space in the back, and 3) that there are 2 entrances noted so far -- a large pair of barn doors, and a smaller single door on the western face."

"We have been talking about whether we could gain entry to the adjoining warehouse to discover if there is a door connecting the two, or to see if there is a door on the east side, beyond the alley."

Deric is well into his third glass of wine at this point, and is starting to fell the warm euphoria of the alcohol.  _He muses to himself how long this adventuring band will stay together -- will they get along?  Will they argue endlessly?  Will someone die?  These dark thoughts snap him out of his daze -- here he is, the first day into this new life as an adventurer, fresh out of University, and harboring doubts...  Of course there will be some adjustment, Deric says to himself, you are no longer within the comfortable confines of the Great Library or Eklesors classroom -- you are in the real world now -- keep positive and stay on your toes._


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 23, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya lifts her glass as Livingston enters, in a quick, saluting salutation.  "The cook or her daughter should be about.  She could probably boil you a pot.  More besides, if you're hungry," she gestures with a quick bob of her head to Gurv's small spread of food amidst the papers.  She takes a drink of the wine and sets down the glass, dabbing at her mouth with the back of her scarred hand.  "My name is Vyleya, by the way."

"We took a walk by the warehouse, it looked plain enough."  She looks at Gurv and opens her mouth to speak, then closes it quickly.  Her cheeks color a little and she shifts a little more upright (a mild feat, as her back is already stiff as a board) on the deep, soft couch she is seated in.  "I'm sorry, I didn't get your name.." she indicates to Gurv with an apologetic half-smile.  "But he spoke to some of the locals, they don't seem to take very well to these people setting up shop in the warehouse and they are selling quickly.. or inexpertly.  I'm sure he could explain better."

She casts her gaze back down to the papers on the table, "Anyways.  Deric's right, we aren't completely sure of all the entrances.  There could be one in the adjoining warehouse or in the back alley, or both.  The barn doors are pretty cumbersome for sneaking in, and the other door we saw has a barred window in it, so that isn't much good for us either."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 23, 2007)

Roland is, by this time, back in the common room and relaxing with the others, though he is sipping from a cup of relatively clean water, not the wine the others drink. He waves a greeting to Livingston as the halfling enters the room.

After the others report their findings, the priest pipes up. "Speaking of the warehouse...though I am not really sure what else we would all be speaking about...I was wondering, brother, if you might appreciate some company on your surveillance tonight. If, that is, you still intend to hold your stakeout. I believe that the group has chosen tomorrow night for the main event, as it were; I could catch up on my sleep in the morn and midday."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2007)

"Do we know if there is a way to the top of the warehouse, a ladder possibly or footholds from windows? Maybe a trapdoor or a way through the roof would be useful, instead of just walking in plain as day. I'm not one with the ways of subtleties, but I think this might prove a good way to surprise whomever might be inside."

Livingston gets up, walks to the cook's daughter and asks for a small order of fried fish with lemon and rice, and his cup of tea. Then surveying the information on the table, he looks at Roland.

"Do you know where the gnome is planning on hiding himself tonight? Or do we even know his idea of a stake-out? For those of us who aren't accompanying him, I wouldn't mind burning the late-night oil and getting to know a few of you."


----------



## Lot (Feb 24, 2007)

Gurv looks up from his documents, responding when Vyleya refers to him.

"Oh, excuse me.  My name is Gurv.  Gurv Bhegen.  I had a chance to speak to a fence.  I'd never met him before but we knew people in common.  Seemed on the level.  He said that some of the people involved in the warehouse were trying to set up deals.  But they were clumsy.  Trying to move the goods in bulk.  In a town this size in a land this heavily policed?  That's asking for trouble and a professional would know better.  It's very odd..."

Gurv trails off, thinking on the matter.  After a moment, he resumes speaking.

"Anyway, this warehouse is pretty close to other warehouses.  If we're worried about people watching for trouble at our target warehouse, maybe we could climb to a neighboring one and get to the roof of our target.  Just an idea."

Gurv rubs his three-day old beard qnd then takes a sip of his wine.

"I'd be interested in the surveillance for tonight, as well.  I have some experience in these matters.  I don't want to step on any toes, though.  Maybe I could watch your backs from a distance.  You know, watch to make sure no one is watching you or moving on your position."


----------



## scranford (Feb 24, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

ooc: Sorry I haven't posted for a while. For some reason my subscription to the thread disappeared.

 When Ickle wakes up tonight, he plans on waiting till after midnight, and hoping for a bit of fog, or a dark night. First he will watch the warehouse from hiding to determine if there is any activity there. Then he will sneak around the building noting any hidden entrances, stiarwells, etc. that might prove useful information. When the other characters volunteer to help he will redialy agree, if they can stay quite and hidden. No need drawing attention if not necessary. If they aren't very stealthy, it still might be good to have someone nearby if things take a turn for the worse.

889168  Icklebad  1 1d20+8  [18,8] = (26) To hide and observe  2007-02-23 21:19:06 

889175  no one  1 1d20+8  [17,8] = (25) To Hide  2007-02-23 21:20:54 

889179  Icklebad  1 1d20+7  [14,7] = (21) To Move Silently  2007-02-23 21:21:55 

889181  Icklebad  1 1d20+3  [14,3] = (17) Spot  2007-02-23 21:22:40 

889183  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [16,6] = (22) Search  2007-02-23 21:23:16


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 24, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*



			
				scranford said:
			
		

> When Ickle wakes up tonight, he plans on waiting till after midnight, and hoping for a bit of fog, or a dark night. First he will watch the warehouse from hiding to determine if there is any activity there. Then he will sneak around the building noting any hidden entrances, stiarwells, etc. that might prove useful information. When the other characters volunteer to help he will redialy agree, if they can stay quite and hidden. No need drawing attention if not necessary. If they aren't very stealthy, it still might be good to have someone nearby if things take a turn for the worse.




"Seems like it would be smart if everyone is on hand.  If an opportunity, or trouble, presents itself, we should be ready.  And the more eyes we have out there, the more chances we'll find something interesting.  I don't pretend to be all that stealthy, but I can hole up in the nearest inn easily enough to be available if needed.  I'm going to get some shuteye until midnight then, if that's when we're going out." Vyleya rises and returns to her room, turning in early in the evening to be relatively fresh at midnight.

OOC: If there is an inn or tavern with a view of the warehouse, Vyleya will head there at midnight.  If not, but there is one within a block or two of the warehouse, she will go there.  If none of these options are available, she'll find an alleyway or otherwise out of the way place to loiter, unless someone else discovers a better hiding hole.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 24, 2007)

"I will join you tonight in your inn, which means I need to get some rest too so I'm not passing out in the street. It is possible that we might be able to enter some of the adjoining warehouses, either to get out of sight in there, or maybe even to scout out the possibility of doors. We can dress ourselves like vagabonds, so in case we're noticed, we can pass off as just needing a warm, dry place to stay."

Livingston finishes off his food before setting off to bed, and around midnight, if everyone else is going along, he'll don his backpack (removing all its noisy contents) and his cloak overtop.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 24, 2007)

Night falls and with it comes a new moon.  The warehouse district is virtually unlit.  Ickle has no problem finding a place to observe the warehouse while remaining unseen.  Through the cracks around the doors and through a few gaps in the wooden walls, light spills from the warehouse.  It is clear that someone is moving about within, as the light is occasionally blocked.  

About two hours into the stakeout, two men approach the warehouse carrying a lantern.  They knock at the door and Ickle counts seven heartbeats before the shutter behind the bars opens.  No words are exchanged that you can hear, but the door is opened and the two men enter the warehouse.  While the door is open, you catch a fleeting glimpse of the interior.  Several lamps hang from the south wall.  A table placed nearby is surrounded by four men apparently playing a dice game.  The door is quickly closed.

Later, a faint spill of light is seen at the back of the south alley.  You hear the sounds of someone relieving themselves and then the light is gone again.  This happens two more times over the course of the night.  Other than that, the night is uneventful.


----------



## Lot (Feb 26, 2007)

Gurv speaks to his companions as they walk back to the house after the night of surveillance.  

"Our best bet is to strike when one of the thieves goes out to relieve himself.  Catch 'em with his pants down, literally.  Then, we push through the door as quietly as possible.  The good thing about warehouses, they have plenty of places to hide once we get in.  Even if they know we're inside, they won't be able to gather on any one position if we keep moving and hiding.  Then we can pick them off one at a time instead of fighting them all at once."

Gurv yawns as he finishes.

"For now, however, I need some rest."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 26, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

As the dawn peeks its way over the horizon, Vyleya trudges back with the rest to their lodging.  Her shoulders are slouched slightly and her head dipped forward somewhat under the weight of her helm.  She leans on her halberd as they walk, the butt of the weapon clacking on the cobblestones as they move through the streets.

"We could just break in before then," she blurts out at Gurv's comment.  A moment later she shakes her head heavily, "I mean, pick the lock.  But we still don't know what's on the other side, or what the layout is.  The thieves will have all the advantage.  I don't know what's to be done about that though, I'm willing to risk it."

She grimaces, stifling a yawn against the back of one hand as Gurv yawns openly, "We're doing this tonight, right?"


----------



## scranford (Feb 26, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

"I think tonight is just fine". "If you guys want, I don't think a locked door will stand in our way". "That way maybe I could get a look inside before the arrows start flying".


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 26, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

After they return home, Vyleya returns to her room, sleeping fitfully until mid-morning.  Her rest is constantly interrupted by the growing day, and no shade or block she can put on her window can contrive to keep her from waking up every several minutes or hour to look balefully on the spreading light and noise of the morning.  She finally gives up after a half hour’s tossing and turning finds herself unable to fall back asleep, and the blankets on her bed scattered wildly.  Sighing, she rises and takes the time to make her bed, carefully folding in the covers.  Dressing in plain, sensible clothing, she ties her hair back with a leather band.  Leaving her room she exits the home, and sets off in a run around the neighborhood.

About an hour later she returns.  After a quick wash from the basin in her room, she straps on her armor.  After checking her halberd and short sword to make sure their edges remain keen, she takes out her heavy crossbow and sets it on her desk.  She looks over the stock quickly, making sure there is no damage.  She carefully tightens the bridle of the crossbow, making sure the prod is lashed securely in place.  She inspects the string to make sure it has not begun to fray and finally the lever to make sure the firing mechanism draws back smoothly.

Satisfied, she steps outside once more and finds or clears enough space to set up a hasty firing range, making use of a spare barrel lid or scrap wood to setup a target, drawing up a simple bulls-eye with chalk.   She steps back from the target about 30’ and fires bolts in volleys of five at the target, until she has shot the target fifty times.

She then returns inside to seek out a late breakfast or early lunch, depending on what the cook is preparing.  She takes whatever is available without complaint or any special requests.

After noon she takes her melee weapons outside, stretching carefully for several minutes.  She then practices her technique with her sword, hammer and halberd.  Her technique with the sword and hammer seem composed largely of jabs originating from her hips or low swings, taking advantage of the strength of her lower body.  When she switches to the halberd, she practices a wide series of moves, from whirling defensive jabs, powerful arcing sweeps and slashes with both the hook and the axe-blade, to heavy upward jabs with the pointed end up the versatile weapon.

When she finishes, she wiles away the rest of the afternoon in the study, searching through the collection of books their for an appealing tome, information of local interest, a biography on a war hero, or books on tactical history all catching her eye.  If she finds nothing, she’ll take the opportunity to go shopping for some.  When she finally picks out a satisfactory book, she will remain engrossed in it until supper, or until she is otherwise interrupted.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 26, 2007)

Upon returning home from the midnight excursion, Livingston enters his room, disrobes and crawls into his small, feather bed. Dawn's rays wake him up as they peak through the window and penetrate his sleep. Slowly getting up out of his bed, he slams the blinds shut, making sure the darkness in the room is thick and undisturbed. He slinks back into his bed and dutifully falls right back asleep, where he dreams of feasts long since had with friends long since seen.

Hearing footsteps above, below, and seemingly around him, Livingston wakes. Raucous laughter comes from under the door, from some unknown source. _I wonder what time it is. How long have I slept?_ Sliding out of bed and putting on some simple clothes, he can hear the rhythmic thrum of a crossbow firing outside.

He reaches into his backpack and pulls out his symbol of Kelemvor. Bringing it up to his lips, he closes his eyes solemnly and kisses it.

_I might as well do this on my bed, it'll be more comfortable that way._

Folding up on top of his bed, Livingston sits on his feet, holding Kelemvor's symbol close to his chest. His breathing becomes routine, his eyes seemingly flutter in concentration. Transcending into complete concentration, he prays to his god.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Feb 27, 2007)

The early morning after the surveillance, Roland--never really a fan of late nights--tiredly shambles back to the group's lodgings with the others, merely muttering "_hunh_" in agreement with whatever the others suggest, including suggestions that conflict with things he has previously given a _hunh_ of agreement to. When the team reaches their home, Roland stumbles to his room, sits on his bed, begins to undress, and falls asleep halfway through this activity.

In the morning...the late morning...when Roland awakens, he finishes the job he fell asleep during the night before, then changes into a fresher set of clothes. After this, he settles into a sitting position on his bed, holding his holy symbol, his silver coin, and softly murmurs his daily prayers, honoring his goddess and praying for her guidance and her blessing for the night's adventure. Following this, and a quick breakfast, he begins preparing himself for a jaunt into the city before the night's excursion. As he does so, he hears the sound of bolts thudding into wood outside, and curious, heads out of his room.

Shouldering his pack, he steps outside and sees Vyleya practicing with her crossbow, with a skill he could not hope to match. He observes her for a while, silently and enviously, before pulling his hat down low and heading off into the city.

Roland spends quite some time simply wandering the streets, taking in the sights, people-watching. He slowly makes his way through town to the Lady's House, where he spends much of the afternoon reacquainting himself with priests he knows, meeting the new acolytes there, and simply performing minor clerical duties for his brothers and sisters there. When the afternoon begins to fade into night, however, he returns to his new home to dine with whichever other members of the group will be present.


----------



## Lot (Feb 27, 2007)

Gurv goes to sleep, enjoying the fine bed and pillows.  The next day, he wakes up in the very late morning.  Rubbing his eyes, he dresses in his simple clothes, neglecting to shave yet another day.  Strapping his swords on his belt, he heads for the door.  On his way out, he grabs a loaf of bread from the kitchen and fills his waterskin from the fountain.  Then he walks towards the docks, looking to find a similar warehouse to the one they cased last night.  If he can find a warehouse similar in size and construction, he will pose as a servant trying to compare rates for storage for his master.  Doing this, Gurv hopes to be allowed into the warehouse to negotiate with a foreman.  Then he can see how this type of warehouse is typically layed out.  The hope is to have some idea of what to expect with tonight's break-in.  After this excursion, whether successful or not, Gurv will head down to the local kennel and check on the quality of the dogs available.  By late afternoon, Gurv hopes to head back to the house and get some sword practice in before dinner.


----------



## scranford (Feb 27, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle, as usual before a job. Spends the day laying in bed, only getting up to eat, drink and releive himself. When he is restless he practices on some small puzzles he uses to keep his wits and fingers nimble, and relaxes for the big night.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2007)

Deric lulls himself to sleep, dreaming of swirling planes of alternating fire and ice, then air and earth.  One day, he has always told himself, he will travel to the elemental planes of the four elements and truly experience it is to be one with pure energies.

He wakes soon after, as he doesn't require much sleep, and then gets up and gathers his spell book to him.  Sitting down on the luxuriously appointed bed, he gives a quick mental thanks to Melena for putting him in this room, and also running down those silk bedsheets and pillowcases in the market yesterday for him.  He sits back, cracks open his spell book and quickly thumbs through it, deciding which incantations might prove most useful today.  Once he has made a mental note of which ones pique his interest, he begins the mental task of making his preparations for the day - as usual, he meditates for a short period of time, until his mind achieves a stillness that signifies that it is ready to begin.  As he is finishing up his last memorization, he begins to get interrupted by a repeated "THOCK" coming from outside the house.  Upon getting up and putting his spellbook back in his pack, he opens the blinds and he sees Vylela pumping a sack of flour full of bolts.

"Something strange with that one,"  Deric mutters to himself.

He then gets dressed and heads downstairs for something to eat.  Not seeing anyone in the kitchen, he gathers a few eggs from the basket on the counter, cracks them open, puts them in an earthware pot with some butter, chopped onion and shredded cheese, and places it in the hearth for a short bit.  A short time later, he is rewarded with a delicious aroma and a wonderful start to the day.  Afterwards, Deric will spend the afternoon searching the town for shops, librarys, and/or guilds devoted to arcana.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2007)

After his ritual is complete, the smell of freshly cooked eggs permeates through Livingston's senses, striking his nose in the most delightful way. He stores his symbol on his person and hops off the bed. Tying his hair back quickly, he opens his door and hops down the stairs, hoping to catch the poor unsuspecting victim who might be without as much breakfast as they once would have hoped.

Spying Deric in the common room from around the corner, he'll compose himself and strut forward. "I don't suspose you'd feel inclined to share whatever you have in there? Being so small, I don't require much to sustain me," he finishes with a wink as he climbs into the seat next to him.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=Livingston OOC] You may need some dice rolls to see if you can get some breakfast away from Deric -- possibly an opposed check of sleight of hand vs. spot?    [/sblock]

"Not a problem, my little friend,"  Deric mentions, while putting some of the resulting egg concoction onto a plate for Livingston,"If you were a half-orc, you may not of had such luck."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=gurv]The inside of the warehouse to the north is mostly open, with a few walled-off rooms at the back.  There does not appear to be a door between the two warehouses.

The local kennelmaster focuses on hunting hounds.  He has two bloodhounds that are excellent trackers, but not much use in bringing down prey.  The rest are wolfhounds, trained to hunt bears or boars.[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Livingston OOC] You may need some dice rolls to see if you can get some breakfast away from Deric -- possibly an opposed check of sleight of hand vs. spot?    [/sblock]




What we need is a sneak attack v. intestines roll from the eggs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=Crew OOC] Deric spent the afternoon looking thru town for arcane shops, libraries, and/or guilds - any success? [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 27, 2007)

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> "Not a problem, my little friend,"  Deric mentions, while putting some of the resulting egg concoction onto a plate for Livingston,"If you were a half-orc, you may not of had such luck."




"Well it's a good thing I'm not a half-orc then, I like being so pretty!" Livingston smiles and gladly accepts this egg-offering.

"Maybe when we're done with this warehouse job, we can go buy a pig or even hunt a boar, that way I can make us all some nice swine over a spit."

After the meal, Livingston will go outside to the make-shift practice yard and watch Vyleya go through her routine, followed by Gurv coming back and working with his sword. Livingston will loiter around the house, not really doing anything specific. He knows his skills do not fall in the information gathering and the scouting of warehouses. At his temple he was simply immersed in studies and the time-honored way of cleaning, as all acolytes had tasks to complete around the compound. No one can sweep a floor like Livingston. He'll accredit this to his advantage to being closer to the ground to see all the dirt someone of a more severe stature might have missed.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=Deric]There are any number of small shops in Arabel specializing in the arcane.  What did you have in mind?[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 28, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya does not seem to change her routine in the face of the attention on her exercises, though she gives both Roland and Livingston a smile and a nod as they observe her before going about their own errands.  Later in the afternoon, when Gurv returns and engages in his own practices, she is sufficiently distracted from her reading to observe his technique from inside, from a window.

"Not sure I'd want to cross blades with him," she murmurs, after some time.


----------



## Lot (Feb 28, 2007)

Gurv returns inside from his practice, his limbs loosened and feeling primed.  He fills a basin of water and  splashes water on his face to cool down.  When a few of his companions are around, he speaks to whomever is interested.

"I went down to check out some of the other warehouses.  I wanted to see if I could gather some insight on how to attack based on the layouts of other, similar warehouses.  Might be useful, but most likely this place will be somewhat different than the one I looked at today."

Gurv looks around for something to eat as he speaks, finally grabbing another loaf of fresh bread.  He sniffs it then takes a large bite.

"Anyway, the front area by the big barn doors probably opens up to a large storage area.  A bad place to enter, I imagine.  The back, however, is most likely smaller, partitioned rooms.  Offices and the like.  I think, even more than before, we need to move on that back door.  Now, the question is: Should we try to pick the lock and break-in or should we attack when the guy goes to relieve himself in the alley.?"

Gurv takes another bite then sinks into a chair.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Sitting down with Gurv for some dinner, Livingston will have some bread as well, maybe ask the cook for a stew, hopefully one with some meat in it.

"I think we should definitely attack the guy in the alleyway. That would be one less person to deal with in the warehouse. Although, the noise we create from that scuffle could alert them all."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 28, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya pays attention as Gurv details his findings from the day, "Good idea Gurv.  I'd say we should pick the lock and move in without waiting.  If we take out the guy and then go inside, they will figure out something is up pretty quickly when he doesn't come back, so that will rush us.  We can go at our own pace so long as we're careful this way."

Vyleya casts about and select an apple to eat with dinner, running it's surface over with her fingers and giving it a little toss in the air before sinking her teeth into it.  Between bites, she adds, "You seem to have a better head for this sort of thing, so if you think different, I'm willing to trust to that.  What do you say?"  She gestures to Ickle and Gurv with her half-eaten apple, awaiting something with more substance for dinner with the rest.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 28, 2007)

"I would be in favor of waiting to jump the fellow who stumbled outside to take a piss," Deric says to no one in particular,"Divide and conquer, they say."

"But if we have move in with the use of stealth, I have a particular cantrip that will ensure that the door opens silently after we have picked the lock."


----------



## Lot (Feb 28, 2007)

Gurv appear to be in thought as he chews.  

"I think if we can take the guy in the alley by surprise, we should be able to be quiet about it.  Then, when we go back in, we might have a few moments before an alarm is raised.  My concern with picking the lock is that it will be noisy.  There could be people who wait right on the other side of the door and they'll know something is up.  If we can take care of the guy pissing, even if they hear us coming, they might just assume it's their pal returning.  Might give us a moment.  It's not a full-proof plan by any stretch, but based on what we know, I think it's best."

Gurv finishes the loaf and takes a sip of what appears to be water from a metal goblet.

"Now...if we do decide to take out the guy in the alley, what method would you recommend?  I think we should try to move in one or two of us posing as beggars.  Then try to hide somewhere in the alley, if they don't spot us, no problem.  If they do, they might run us off but not instantly get overly suspicious.  Anyway, I think we should hit the guy with missile attacks; arrows or bolts.  Then the "beggars" move in to finish the work, quickly and quietly.  If it goes bad, we flee back to a meeting point and re-assess the situation."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Feb 28, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya smiles faintly, bowing her head as she regards her apple - now reduced to a thin core, "Seems I'm out-voted.  What you say makes sense."

She cheers somewhat as the maid brings out some stew for them.  While it cools she takes a loaf of bread and tears hunks from it, dipping it in the broth and eating the soaked bread.

"It's probably a good idea to have a couple people close to the door.  If something goes wrong, they could keep the door from being closed, and deliver a finishing blow if things go right, like you say.  I'll help take him down with my crossbow.  Thought it might come to that," she finishes, almost gravely.

She regards Deric with a smile, "A spell that could open the door quietly seems like a great idea to me, there are probably more doors inside too... wouldn't you say Gurv?"


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 28, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> "...I'll help take him down with my crossbow.  Thought it might come to that,"




"Do not worry about their deaths, it is a natural order in the world, one that Kelemvor oversees with great compassion. If tonight is the night for them to die, it would bring me much honor to deliver the blows that dealt its coming."

Livingston's eyes brighten when the stew is brought out, likewise tearing a chunk of bread and soaking up the broth.

"It looks like I might have to wear my armor tonight. I can look like your beggar, but I'm not as accomplished in the hand-to-hand as some of you might be, although, I do have a few tricks up my sleeve that could come handy in a pinch."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 1, 2007)

Roland looks over at Livingston through the steam rising from his stew. "Though I do not disagree that death is a natural part of existence, brother, I remind you that our _mortal_ patron preferred at least some live captives. I am sure that some will be sent to Kelemvor's domain this night, but we should work to prevent this from happening in all instances.

"And I think the beggar disguises a good idea. As for what part I will play, I leave that up to the group; though my specialty is in knitting wounds, I am decent enough with both mace and crossbow, and like my fellow priest, I could also pose as one of the beggars if so desired. I am not much of a tactician; I will abide by whatever decision you make." That said, he gives a slight bow of his head before returning to his stew.


----------



## scranford (Mar 1, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

"From my experience I've discovered that killing people is often noiser than picking a lock, and I'll guarentee you've never heard me pick a lock, but I'll go along with whatever the group wants".  Ickle rolls his eyes, thinking that he probably should have snuck into the building last night during his vigil, and really got an idea of what was going on. Adventurers are so loud and violent. "If we however insist on doing things the violent way, I'll be much more effective striking from hiding. I saw several good possibilities while out last night".


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 1, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya's chin falls to stare at the cooling surface of her soup.  She picks up her spoon and stirs at the surface of the stew slowly, prodding at the lumps of meat and vegetables bobbing in the thick broth.  Her expression turns far away, almost forlorn, and it is in doubt whether she absorbs all that is said around her in these moments.  Finally she takes a deep breath and looks up at Livingston, speaking softly yet somehow with the firm edge of iron.

"Do not worry for my conscience.  It will not stay my hand tonight."

She eats her stew, focusing anew on the individuals at the table as they discuss the details of the plan, but keeping her peace on the matter for the time being.


----------



## Lot (Mar 1, 2007)

scranford said:
			
		

> "From my experience I've discovered that killing people is often noiser than picking a lock, and I'll guarentee you've never heard me pick a lock, but I'll go along with whatever the group wants".




Gurv grins.

"I'll guarantee you've never heard me kill someone.  Actually, I'm just kidding.  My work is usually not this...hands on.  I imagine you have more infiltration experience than I, so your advice carries much more weight than mine.  Maybe we can combine our plans.  We can have our fake beggars in position and have arrow support at a short distance.  Meanwhile, you can work on the door and try it your way.  If successful, we can try to enter undetected.  If, and don't take offense, but if you are detected, we can be in a position to offer immediate martial support."

Gurv looks around at his companions, his dark eyes impossible to see in the day's fading light.

"I'm no expert on these matters.  I'm sorry if my tone made me feel like I was.  I'm just doing my best to make a good plan.  I'm not used to having a lockpicker on hand so I usually have to plan around my own numerous limitations."


----------



## scranford (Mar 1, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

"Now thats more like it". "Should the gods not smile on me tonight, and events lead to my exposure, I would be most appreciative of strong arms, ans sharp blades at my back...er...umm, I mean in front of me or...I...mean, you know what I mean". "I have a feeling that blades will not thirst this night".


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 1, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*



			
				scranford said:
			
		

> "Now thats more like it". "Should the gods not smile on me tonight, and events lead to my exposure, I would be most appreciative of strong arms, ans sharp blades at my back...er...umm, I mean in front of me or...I...mean, you know what I mean". "I have a feeling that blades will not thirst this night".




Vyleya smiles at the turn in plans being discussed by Gurv and Ickle, "Don't worry, if you are detected I will stand between you and harm.  I will trust in your skill, you can trust in mine.  Just be wary if you stray out of our reach."

She finishes her stew and drops her spoon into the bowl, pushing her chair back and straightening, "This all seems like a good plan to me, pick the lock, a couple strong hands covering the lockpick, with archers covering them.  The question turns to who does what, and when do we strike."

Vyleya looks to Ickle, "I haven't caught your name, but you will obviously work the door.  Speaking for myself, I'm good enough with my crossbow, but I'm better with the halberd.  I just don't know if there is a good way to make me inconspicuous as a beggar.  So... perhaps Gurv and Livingston as the beggars, with myself, Deric and Roland covering?  Does that seem wise?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 1, 2007)

"I don't not disapprove of this plan, but maybe we could get some sort of critter for a pet, like a dog, who could be a beggar's companion. It's barking and general noise could help our gnome friend's locking picking be masked, and forgive me for using that general term for I do not know your name either."

Weighing Vyleya's reaction to his proclaimation of the dead, Livingston looks down in his stew for a moment, picking out the chunks of meat and spearing them with his dagger. His eyes dart up while his head remains low, and he speaks in almost a whisper.

"As I'm sure some of you might have guessed, I am a priest of Kelemvor, and being as such he grants me the ability to call on his power. So I must warn you, tonight you might see some things men ought naught to see." He raises his head and stuffs his mouth with a chunk of meat, chewing emphatically.

"But then again," he says with his mouth full, "you might not."


----------



## Lot (Mar 1, 2007)

Gurv laughs slightly, pointing to his shabby clothing and  scruffy beard.

"I don't know.  You really think I can pull off beggar?"

He stands up from his chair and starts pacing as he speaks.

"As for the dog idea...hmmm.  Well, part of me really likes the idea.  I was at a kennel today and I saw a few dogs that might do nicely.  My father was a kennelmaster and I have some talent with the animals, training-wise.  But my concern is the attention the animal may draw.  If they hear a dog in the alley, they may go to shoo it away at just the wrong moment."

Gurv stops for a moment, obviously thinking.

"Hmmm...I could try to acquire a trained dog.  Leave it out front, across the street, and command it to speak.  Maybe a distraction away from the back?  Might be overly complicated, though, and the kennel might be closed now, anyway."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 2, 2007)

ooc: Wow, actual dialogue.  You guys don't NEED a DM!


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 2, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> "As I'm sure some of you might have guessed, I am a priest of Kelemvor, and being as such he grants me the ability to call on his power. So I must warn you, tonight you might see some things men ought naught to see." He raises his head and stuffs his mouth with a chunk of meat, chewing emphatically.




Vyleya catches this almost whisper, and seems to weight Livingston's words with a thoughtful expression.  But then she smiles wryly.  Leaning in close to the halfling, she pitches her voice softly, "It is well, then, that I am a woman.  Every month I experience things 'men ought naught to see.'"  Her smile breaks into a grin and she gives the halfling's shoulder a playful tap with her fist.

"Not so sure about this dog idea, frankly," she says to the table, straightening in her chair and in her expression.  "I've taught a few dogs some tricks, but getting one to speak from the opposite side of a building seems like a tall order.  And we can't spare you from the back alley, Gurv.  I don't think an animal, even a trained one we could purchase at this hour, is a good idea."  She looks between the priests and the mage, "Can any of you conjure up a distraction?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 2, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> "Can any of you conjure up a distraction?"




"I could channel the energy to summon an undead creature, but that might raise some suspicion. We could always pay some actual beggar to create a distraction, like knocking on their front doors asking for some food and money. Or maybe you could do your monthly lady-thing that these men ought never see and frighten them away," he states with a wicken grin.


----------



## Lot (Mar 2, 2007)

Gurv nods, continuing his pacing.  

"Okay, then.  The dog is out.  I just thought it was a funny coincidence that I was looking at dogs today.  It's as decent a plan as I think we can muster based on the information we have.  I do like the idea of a distraction.  The more we stack the deck in our favor, the better.  The undead idea...well, frankly it kinda creeps me out.  But I can get over it.  If it creeps me out, it might creep them out too.  Anything that throws them off their game is a good thing.

Gurv draws both his longsword and shortsword before sitting back down.  He places both on the table before him, then pulls a whetstone out of his pouch.  Gurv picks up his sword and checks the edge carefully.

"Just remember, if things do go bad...run.  If things are not what we expect, we should not force it."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 2, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*



			
				ethandrew said:
			
		

> "I could channel the energy to summon an undead creature, but that might raise some suspicion. We could always pay some actual beggar to create a distraction, like knocking on their front doors asking for some food and money. Or maybe you could do your monthly lady-thing that these men ought never see and frighten them away," he states with a wicken grin.




Vyleya laughs, "Believe me, they'd beg for mercy!  Alas it is not the right time for such tactics.  That beggar idea is interesting though, seems an easier distraction to accomplish.  Might be a touch risky for the beggar."


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 2, 2007)

Roland laughs at both Vyleya's and Livingston's comments, and when he speaks, despite the subject, it is with a grin. "I agree with Vyleya; though it is unlikely they would turn a sword on a simple beggar, I would not want to chance it and put another in danger. I could ward him in a way that would prevent him from being attacked, but it would not last long, and I would prefer to reserve Tymora's power for the group after we have entered the building...I have a feeling we will be in need of her blessings. The undead idea is a good one, I feel; even if it does arouse suspicion, and is only temporary, I'd imagine a shambling corpse at the front door would be quite the distraction."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 2, 2007)

OOC: FYI, I am going to be out of town until Monday morning w/o access to a computer, so I will not be able to post again until then.  Please NPC Vyleya as "Front Line Infantry" in any conflict that may arise in my absence.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 3, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> OOC: FYI, I am going to be out of town until Monday morning w/o access to a computer, so I will not be able to post again until then.  Please NPC Vyleya as "Front Line Infantry" in any conflict that may arise in my absence.





OOC: Will do.


----------



## Lot (Mar 5, 2007)

Gurv looks around at his companions, nodding.

}Okay, then.  I'm thinking of getting a few hours of sleep.  I'm not sure what preparations anyone else needs to make, but I'm ready to go.  I'll be wrapping my weapons up in my bedroll and making sure my cloak covers my mail shirt to make my beggar costume.  Besides that, I should be ready.  I say we start out by midnight."

Unless anyone makes a comment before he leaves, Gurv will head to his room.


----------



## scranford (Mar 5, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

"For those of you who haven't met me yet, I'm Icklebad Moffett, locksmith and tinkerer extroidnaire".  Ickle says with a bow and flourish. "And Gurv speaks wisely. Its off to bed with me and I'll see everyone when the night turns."  With that Ickle goes off to his room for his much deserved map.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 5, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya shrugs, "We can figure out the rest when we get there.  A little rest sounds good."

She rises and leaves the table.  She first tracks down the maid and asks for an old pillowcase.  She wraps this around the hook of her halberd and let's it dangle over the axe to give it the semblance of being just a simple pole with a sack tied to it.  She then goes to her room and make sure her armor is well-oiled, so as to make as little noise as possible.

She rests until the appointed hour to depart arrives, then bundles herself up in her cloak as much as possible.  Her attempts do little to hide the way the freshly-oiled armor catches the light, and the pointed end and hook of her halberd are still painfully visible.  The pillowcase seems to have developed a tear where the axe blade abuts the cloth as well.  All in all, it is a poor disguise at best.

OOC: Disguise Check = Disguise Check (1d20=1)  Ouch!   I'm back.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 5, 2007)

It is a cloudy and moonless night.  The air is humid and a slight mist occasionally falls, merely dampening surfaces, but seeming to muffle sounds a bit.

ooc: map attached.  I'll try and figure out how to display it in the thread for future posts.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 5, 2007)

After the others leave, Livingston makes his way over to the maid, calling on a cup of strong tea. He heads to his room, sitting at the desk when he enters. Jotting down a few notes in his journal, he is interrupted by a soft rap on the door. Knowing it is his tea, he answers it quickly and thanks the maid, bidding her goodnight. He closes the door and turns his back to the door, surveying his room. Pulling the cup up to his mouth, he quaffs half the drink in his first attempt. The heat warms his throat and his stomach, alleviating the unease that has been steadily growing.

He places the saucer and cup down on the desk next to his journal and sets to getting everything ready. Pulling out his breastplate, he doesn't bother wiping it down or oiling it, knowing that he's meant to be visible and seen. The blood red of the metal seems dull tonight, lacking any vibrancy. Grabbing his backpack and cloak, he sets those down on his bed. When it is time, he'll pull on his breastplate, already used to the many straps and clasps, being able to maneuver them all on his own. He'll then don his backpack, making sure it is secured tightly and adjusting the shoulders so that it rests high on his back, above his shoulder blades. Once finished, he'll grasp his cloak tightly in a hand and shake his shoulders around a bit, noting if anything rattles in his armor or backpack. Satisfied with the result, he whips his large cloak around, making sure it covers all of his front and back, then clasping it underneath his neck and the one around his belly so that his armor does not show.

Pulling the hood over his head, he relishes the light leaving his eyes, knowing his face is bathed in shadows. He heads back to his desk, milking the last of his tea. He grabs his morningstar that is placed on top of the wooden top, feeling each point with his thumb. While not overly sharp, he knows that with the proper force, they will penetrate steel and skin alike. He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, balancing the weight of his weapon in his hand.

He has never taken a life before, not of any humanoid. Although the idea makes him nervous, he's not wholly unprepared. It is unlikely he will have to kill tonight, but he knows blood will be shed.

Once he gets outside with the others and notes the dark, damp weather, he will smile.

"This night bodes well and looks to be in our favor. I like our chances."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2007)

Deric retires to his room to gather some shut eye before the midnight raid.  He is somewhat nervous, but strangely excited about the project.  Up until now, he has known only academia, the martial aspect of magic has eluded his grasp, except for a timely cantrip or two to put buffoons in their place.

Deric looks over his crossbow, making sure that the mechanism is functioning well, then lays out his "gear".  After laying basically his clothes out, he thinks to himself,"I really don't have much stuff."

Midnight approaches and Deric heads out into the common room to wait for everyone to assemble.  His crossbow is strapped to his back, over his cloak, he left his staff in his room, bringing his dagger for hand to hand combat (which he hopes not to have to partake in).  Scrolls are at the ready, with a few in belt pouches, and the rest, along with his potions, in various pockets.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2007)

OOC:

Moving things along, I am still unsure of the gameplan.  We are going to pick the lock on the door at X13 (on map), along with some sort of diversion in front?

Deric will move to the back of the building with the others who will be back there.  He will assist in the opening of the door (by casting "Silent Portal") on it after it has been picked so that no noise is made by the opening.

Deric will mainly be in the rear of the group, assisting with crossbow fire and spellcasting.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 5, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya nods at Livingston's commentary on the weather, "Yeah, looks good," she tightens her grip on her halberd, looking around as everyone gathers.  "Guess it's time to get this over with," she half-smiles as they set out for the warehouse.

As they get near the warehouse, she glances around, "With the mist and all, do we really need a distraction?  Maybe we could just cause one if it looks like we're going to be discovered... or would that be too late?  I just don't want to make them suspicious if we don't have to... they might not even have their weapons and armor on hand if they are careless.  Gurv, you said they might be new at this kind of thing." 

With the warehouse is sight, she nods to the smaller of the two alleys leading to the back of the warehouse, "That's where I want to be, I'll cover you from the corner up there."  She looks to Ickle, "Let me know when your ready for us to go in, I'll move up then.  Sharp blades at your back and all that."  She flashes him a quick smile, then makes ready to move into position.

OOC: My assumption (which may be wrong) is that Ickle will go to the door, with Gurv and Livingston to provide him with help near at hand if needed.  Vyleya, Deric and Roland will be further back in the alley to cover with ranged weapons or spells.  I'd like personally for Vyleya to move up the "18" Alley to Y18, leaning her halberd against the wall and setting up with her loaded Heavy Crossbow.  While moving she'd try and keep out of sight of any windows the warehouse has and be as quiet as she can.  She'll lead the way unless the stealthy types prefer to have a go at it before her.


----------



## Lot (Mar 6, 2007)

Gurv looks at Livingston as they walk over to the warehouse, then turns to the rest of the party.

"I think Livingston and I should get in position and put our act on.  I hope to not be seen but if we are spotted, I hope to be disregarded.  Once we establish ourselves, I think Ickle should move up and do his thing.  The rest of you should be ready to move once the door is sprung and the coast is clear."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 6, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya nods, adjusting her cloak as the damp air begins to make it cling.  "Just be careful, we still don't know what exactly is back there.  How far back should we stay?"  She squints her eyes as she looks ahead, "Hard to see in this mess."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 6, 2007)

The night is dark, and there is very little light in the alleys, but enough to make out buildings.  Again, light comes from inside the warehouse.  You manage to get into position and no-one has come out the back.

Ickle, I need a few open lock rolls from you.  Go ahead and give me a half dozen.  If there are any positions wrong on the map, let me know.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 6, 2007)

OOC: the scale of the map 1 sq = 10'?

Deric readies himself by the door, ready to assist Ickle with the opening of the door when the lock is picked.  "Well, here we go",  Deric mumbles to himself.  

He wonders what they will find within the warehouse -- humans?  Humanoids?  Orcs?  Gnolls? He read about them in books at the university, but standing here, in this dark, dank alley somehow makes that seem so far away...

"Criminy -- this fog is horrible."


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 6, 2007)

ooc: map is 5' squares


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 6, 2007)

Livingston stands there at guard, his right hand gripped tightly on his morningstar as he watches Ickle manipulate the lock on the door, his left hand caressing Kelemvor's symbol. He stays alert, hoping to hear anything before it can surprise him, a spell ready on his lips should the need arise.


----------



## scranford (Mar 6, 2007)

*Icklebad*

Ickle putting on a show of confidence (mostly sincere) scouts out the area carefully before stepping to the door. He takes care to hide in any shadows present, and listens carefully at the door before gesturing to the "beggars" that he is ready to begin. From past experience he knows the fist step to any "locksmithing" job is to make sure there are no anti-infiltration devices attached to the door, so he begins by searching the door for traps. He then removes his masterwork lockpicks from his belt pouch, and places one of his tanglefoot bags carefully in the other in case a hasty retreat is necessary. Then with a great show of concentration he begins his work.

Open Lock (W/ masterwork lockpicks, I don't have my book. (+2?)
1d20+10-> [12,10] = (22)
1d20+10-> [19,10] = (29)
1d20+10-> [4,10] = (14)
1d20+10-> [3,10] = (13)
1d20+10-> [13,10] = (23)
1d20+10-> [7,10] = (17)

Search (Done first)
906545  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [17,6] = (23) Search  2007-03-06 14:54:04 

Disable Device (If necessary)
906547  Icklebad  1 1d20+9  [17,9] = (26) Disable device  2007-03-06 14:55:28 

Hide (If necessary)
906554  Icklebad  1 1d20+8  [6,8] = (14) Hide  2007-03-06 15:01:14 

Move Silent
906557  Icklebad  1 1d20+7  [12,7] = (19) Move Silently  2007-03-06 15:02:23


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 6, 2007)

Roland, tense with anticipation, waits with Vyleya near the end of the alley as Icklebad begins working on the door. His shield is currently slung over his shoulder, and he holds his loaded crossbow with slightly sweaty hands.

_Haven't been this nervous in a long while; not since that game with Olvair the Halfling. But that kind of nervousness, when I'm playing cards or rolling dice, that I can handle. This is...new._ The young priest tries taking a few deep breaths to calm his nerves. _What I wouldn't give to be playing a good game of faro or Red Blink Dog or even that cho-han game from Wa right now... I'm not sure I'm cut out for this kind of thing. Keep feeling like there's somebody right behind me. And, oh, wonderful, my hand is starting to shake. I really hope I don't accidentally fire this thing off and shoot Deric in the back..._


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 7, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya stands at attention, her crossbow braced against her hip, as her gaze darts between the back door and the alleyway, alert for trouble coming from behind as well as the warehouse back door.  Despite her rigid stance she seems to hold her position with apparent ease, not shifting or fidgeting as Ickle plies his craft.  

Noticing Roland's discomfort beside and slight ahead of her, she whispers, "Roland.  Relax.  Pick a target.  Aim.  Fire."  Despite the softness in her voice, her inflection has all the force of a military instructor.  It's easy to imagine her little mantra was hammered into her memory by such a figure.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 7, 2007)

Deric waits besides Ickle, at the ready to cast the spell on the door, hoping that the picking is successful.  

He eyes the door, and surmises that there is no way that he could break it down himself physically.  Then cringes at the thought of ramming his shoulder into the hard, damp wood.


----------



## Lot (Mar 7, 2007)

Gurv sits against the wall, his legs sprawled out in his best imitation of passed out drunk.  He leans the small of his back against his ragged bedroll, his right hand stuffed inside holding the hidden hilt of his longsword.  Feigning disinterest, Gurv's eyes watch the door intently.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 8, 2007)

With a faint "snik," Ickle is able to open the lock within a mere pair of seconds.  At his nod, Deric makes a few brief gestures and mutters a low syllable and the door is silenced.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC for Crew] What do we see when the door swings open? [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 8, 2007)

Upon noting the success of his gnomish companion, Livingston will slowly retreat out of sight of the door, likewise pushing up against the wall, trading knowing looks with the others.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 8, 2007)

Roland nods, breathing deeply, and Vyleya's words help him to focus; the shaking in his hand slowly ceases. "Thank you," he whispers back to her. "I will try my best. It is just that I am...unused to violence."

As the door is unlocked, silenced, and opened by his comrades, Roland tenses, preparing to fire should anyone, or anything, hostile emerge.


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 8, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Huamn Fighter 2*

Vyleya hefts her heavy crossbow, bracing the stock against her shoulder, while resting her cheek against it as she sets her sights on the door, closing her right eye.  Her breathing is measured and steady.  She stands ready for the door to be opened - and those at the fore to make their move.


----------



## scranford (Mar 8, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle peaks in the room, making sure to keep his head close to floor level, where it is most likely to go un-noticed. He now has his tanglefoot bag in hand and his ghost sound spell ready to release behind the culprits to draw their attention away if needed.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 8, 2007)

As the door silently swings open, light spills into the alleyway.   There is a wall running east-west just to the south of the door.  It runs for about 20'.  There is a door in the wall about 15' from where you stand.  The rest of the warehouse is an open structure, with the occasional pillar for support.  Wagons, crates, and barrels fill much of the warehouse, with barely enough room to walk between.  

You can hear voices from further inside the warehouse.

ooc: I'll have a map up tonight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 8, 2007)

Deric leans around the door opening takes a quick peak inside the door.  He takes note of the layout of the room beyond.

Then he leans back outside and whispers,"Good job Ickle - they don't appear to be alerted to our presence."

Deric then gives a thumbs up gesture to Vylela and Roland who are standing down at the corner of the warehouse.  He also gestures for them to approach.

Realizing that it is go time, Deric as quietly as possible incants _Magius Enervata Lakat_ _(Mage Armor)_ outside the door, facing away from the inside of the warehouse.  As the last syllable is spoken, a swath of silver flames appear around his feet, then begin to swirl silently around his body as they travel upward on his body, finally disapating as they reach his head, leaving him with a slight silvery sheen.

[sblock=OOC]Mage Armor -- duration = 2 hours.  AC now: 16/16/14 (normal/touch/flat-footed)[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 8, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

Vyleya keeps her crossbow trained on the door for the tense moments after it is opened, her breath held and her weapon steady.  She waits a full mental six count before lowering the weapon and releasing the held breath.

She carefully stows her crossbow against her pack, resting it on her back.  Then she reaches over and lifts up her halberd, spinning the weapon deftly once in her hands, flicking the tattered pillowcase off and leaving the steel blade of the pole-axe naked.

Adjusting her grip to a loose but ready hold she advances, slowly, as quietly as she can manage to the group around the doorway at Deric's beckoning.

OOC: Move silently (if necessary): 1d20 +2 Dex, -4 ACP = *4*
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=910240


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 8, 2007)

Roland breathes a soft sigh of relief at the complete lack of horrible monstrosities or falchion-wielding guards pouring out of the doorway. Like Vyleya, he stores his crossbow, opting instead to strap his shield to his arm and draw his heavy mace. He moves beside Vyleya to join the others at the door.

[sblock=OOC]And if required, a Move Silently roll.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 9, 2007)

Not wanting to be the first one in, Livingston will wait until everyone else is near the door before moving toward it himself. He lingers amongst the legs of the others while holding his morningstar tightly, perhaps more tightly than necessary.


----------



## Lot (Mar 9, 2007)

Gurv pulls his swords from the bedroll and creeps through the open door.  He moves to the nearest wall once inside and tries to disappear into a shadow.  Gurv looks around for anything interesting or potentially dangerous.

[sblock=OOC]Move Silently: 20. Hide: 10.[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 9, 2007)

As you investigate, there are a handfull of small rattles and clinks from the more heavily armored folks, but it does not seem to attract attention.

ooc: as we have initiated a hostile situation, let me get initiative rolls as a default.  Feel free to pick your order, i.e. "I'll stay behind the rogue" or " I'll go last" etc.  Sacks and barrels are difficult terrain.  Crates are close quarters while in the same square unless you get on top of them.  They are 4' tall.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock= OOC] Deric will be near the back, as he is pretty much useless in melee.   He will move to M3, and hang out near the crates, his light crossbow in his hands.
I suggest that Gurv or Ickle move to the door on the wall and listen for voices and also peer around the end to see where our foes are located -- whether in the room or in the warehouse at large. [/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative Rolls]
How about 10?
1d20+2-> [14,2] = (16)
1d20+2-> [13,2] = (15)
1d20+2-> [20,2] = (22)
1d20+2-> [13,2] = (15)
1d20+2-> [4,2] = (6)
1d20+2-> [15,2] = (17)
1d20+2-> [13,2] = (15)
1d20+2-> [6,2] = (8)
1d20+2-> [13,2] = (15)
1d20+2-> [14,2] = (16)
Initiative Rolls (10) [/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 9, 2007)

Livingston will slowly creep inside the warehouse as well, trying to stay low and remain undetected. He pulls his sling out in his other hand just in case he needs it.

[sblock]Intiative 1d20+2=12[/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Mar 9, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle decides to sneak forward, with the reliance that he has backup from steel bearing comrades, and listen at the door, as well as search for any clues as to the nature of the inhabitants or materials.

911413  Icklebad  1 1d20+3  [11,3] = (14) Initiative  2007-03-09 10:03:47 

911420  Icklebad  1 1d20+8  [19,8] = (27) Hide  2007-03-09 10:06:27 

911426  Icklebad  1 1d20+7  [18,7] = (25) Move Silent  2007-03-09 10:07:09 

911429  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [2,6] = (8) Listen  2007-03-09 10:08:07 

911431  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [20,6] = (26) Search  2007-03-09 10:08:42


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 9, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2*

As her companions creep inside, Vyleya shifts carefully inside the back door, though she does not proceed farther for the moment.  While Gurv and Livingston sneak forward, she watches the inside door on her left and the turn of the wall, further inside.  She lowers the spear point of her halberd, in clear anticipation of violence.

OOC: Initiative: (1d20+2=9)


----------



## Lot (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Gurv's initiative: 15[/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 9, 2007)

Roland will move into the warehouse a short distance behind the foremost of his companions--assumedly Ickle--ready to defend or heal if necessary.

[sblock=OOC]Whoops... screwed up and rolled Init, Move Silently, and Hide rolls thrice. Going with the first set:

Initiative: 1d20+1=19
Move Silently: 1d20-4=11
Hide: 1d20-4=10[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 9, 2007)

Seeing all of his companions nearby, Livingston will quitely close his eyes, intoning a few words in a soft whisper, "Oh great Kelemvor, bathe us with your holy fairness so that we might strike the unjust."

[sblock]Casting Bless, +1 to Attack Rolls and Saving Throws versus fear. 2 minutes duration[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 12, 2007)

Ickle moves to the door on the wall to his left and presses an ear to the door.  

ooc:[sblock=Ickle]You hear nothing inside the room.[/sblock]

A general murmuring is heard from the main warehouse.  It rises to a brief crescendo as someone yells out "YES!" amid a general clamor of desultory jeers.  Someone announces disgustedly, "I'm goin' to take a leak.  My luck has been piss-poor so far, maybe I can piss it out!"

Ickle is up.  Then Gurv, Livingston, Roland, Vyleya and Deric.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 12, 2007)

Updated map please?


----------



## scranford (Mar 13, 2007)

*Ickle*

Ickle gives the obvious signal for what is about to conspire to his party, and quickly looks for a place to hide. He will have his ghost sound ability ready to use, and a tanglefoot bag in hand. If an opportunity presents itself to attack from surprise or flank once the combat begins he will do so.

916280  Icklebad  1 1d20+8  [11,8] = (19) Hide  2007-03-12 19:02:27 

916284  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [18,6] = (24) Throw tangle foot bag ?  2007-03-12 19:03:43 

916288  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [17,6] = (23) Crossbow within 30'  2007-03-12 19:04:37 

916291  Icklebad  1 2d6+1  [3,6,1] = (10) Damage within 30' and flatfooted  2007-03-12 19:05:58 

OOC: Feel free to roll any dice yourself necessary to move the game along. Sometimes it's late at night before I can post, and I don't want to hold up the game.


----------



## Lot (Mar 13, 2007)

Gurv will move off to the side of the door, trying to use any boxes or shadows to stay hidden.  He will remain hidden if possible, but if combat is initiated, he will attack with his swords.

[sblock=OOC]Hide: 13 (roll) + 6 (mod) = 19
Attack (longsword) = 4 (roll) + 5 (mod) = 9
Damage (longsword) = 7
Attack (shortsword) = 18 (roll) + 4 (mod) = 22
Damage (shortsword) = 5[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 13, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2 - 22/22 HP*

Vyleya grimly strides forward, moving along the wall to her left until she stands at the corner where it opens into the broader swath of the interior that she has not yet seen, yet from which the clear voices of their quarry have issued.  She does not abandon the cover of the wall, yet she tries to maneuver into position where once violence begins, it will start on the end of her halberd.  She glances about at the various positions where her companions have taken cover, and gives a quick, satisfied nod.  She raises her halberd, up and over her right shoulder, poised to deliver a devastating strike with the pole-axe on any unfortunate coming her way.

Readied Attack (Power Attack +2): (1d20+5=23) 
Damage: (1d10+7=17)


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 13, 2007)

As Ickle slips into the spaces between crates, his movement catches the eye of the 4th man sitting at the table.  He looks up just in time to see Vyleya's Halberd emerge through the spine of his compatriot.  The blow is so violent, the man is lifted completely off his feet.  Vyleya's blade snaps back in a perfect withdraw and the man is still airborne, blood only beginning to well from the sudden rent through his entire torso.  He hits the ground with a dull splat, issuing no scream, as his diapham is no longer connected to his lungs.  His shocked and blinking eyes are a few seconds slow to recognize what the rest of his body has already discovered; he is dead.

The man at the end of the table reacts swiftly, shouting "ATTACK!" as he pushes away from the table, knocking over the bench on which he was seated.  He whirls behind him and retrieves a round shield from the ground in a fluid motion.  He straightens and reaches for the sword at his belt as his fellows are still turning to see what is happening.

OOC: Surprise round.  Vyleya took her readied action and DESTROYED the would-be pisser.  Bandit 4 was not surprised and used a move action to don his shield.  Roland, Deric, Gurv, Ickle and Livingston have one standard action and then the first round begins in this order:

Bandit 4
Vyleya
Roland
Bandit 3
Deric
Gurv
Bandit 2
Ickle
Livingston

You need not wait to post until your turn, but be aware that the situation may change.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 13, 2007)

Roland struggles to keep his dinner down as the bandit's life is violently ended. He moves forward, between Vyleya and the crates on his right, and situates himself just in front and to the right of Vyleya, his mace and shield at the ready.

[sblock=OOC]Roland uses his action to move to 2J on the map.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 13, 2007)

Livingston looks at the carnage with a face of awe. He has seen death before...many times, but never so violently. He patiently steps forward and kneels at the dead man's corpse.

"May Kelemvor take your soul," he whispers as he gently kisses the man's forehead.

When appropriate, he will have the words of a spell on his lips, his fingers waiting to finish the motions that would complete it to fruition.

[sblock]Livingston will delay until there is only one enemy left before moving into his 30ft range to cast Cause Fear. Will Save of 13[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 14, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2 - 22/22 HP*

A single motion and a life is snuffed, with no more effort than splitting a log.  Vyleya's gaze lingers on the crumpled man, observing his quick, surprising death.  She registers his shock at the terrific carnage she issued upon his abdomen, and his uncertain blinking as he comes to grip with the end of his life.  She swallows and the form of her back swing is arrested ungracefully, a brief moment of vulnerability.

She forces her eyes up, one of the men has sounded the alarm.  She forces her attention on his actions, he has grabbed his shield, is reaching for his sword.  He is going to attack.  She sees Gurv run by her, and Deric around her, moving to attack the remaining bandits.

She twists her halberd around in front of her and looks at the unsurprised bandit.  If he moves up to attack Deric, she will move to attack him.  If he attacks Gurv instead, she will move to attack one of the still surprised bandits if she can do so while avoiding an attack of opportunity, otherwise she will still attack the unsurprised bandit.  In any eventually, she will strike low with her halberd, attempting to trip whichever opponent she faces.

OOC:
Trip Attempt (Touch Attack): (1d20+7=12)
Trip Attempt (Opposed Check): (1d20+6=18)
Attack (On a successful trip): (1d20+11=23)
Damage: (1d10+3=6)

If she fails the opposed check to trip, her roll to avoid a counter-trip:
Opposed Trip: (1d20+6=7)


----------



## scranford (Mar 14, 2007)

*Ickle*

Seeing that this is obviously not going to end peacefully, Ickle looks for an opportunity to fire his crossbow at someone not yet in melee. He will climb atop one of the crates to get higher ground, and fire at one of the enemy. (He will hold his action till he has a clear shot, even if it means refocusing at the beginning of the next round)

918199  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [16,6] = (22) Crossbow with point blank shot.  2007-03-13 22:04:29 

918202  Icklebad  1 1d6+1  [2,1] = (3) Crossbow with point blank shot.  2007-03-13 22:05:27


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 14, 2007)

"COVER ME!", Deric shouts, as he moves past the front line personnel, on his way to get in position behind a large sack.  In the back of his mind, he hopes that this is the right thing to do.

[sblock=OOC] Deric moves to I3 behind the sack during his surprise round.  He is hoping to set up a Color Spray to hopefully take one of the bandits alive [/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Mar 14, 2007)

Gurv will press the attack, taking advantage of their surprise and Vyleya's horrific slaying to maintain the momentum of the fight.  He steps forward slashing and stabbing with his swords at the closest enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack (longsword): 4 (roll) + 3 (mod) = 7
Attack (shortsword): 7 (roll) + 2 (mod) = 9
Damage (longsword): 8
Damage (shortsword): 8[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 14, 2007)

After the surprise round, the map looks like this:


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Since Bandit #4 and #3 act before Deric, I am going to assume that they will move in towards Gurv.  If that is the case, then Deric will move to be about 6 feet away from them and cast Color Spray, aiming the cone to not hit Gurv, but to hit as many of the bandits as possible.

Color Spray - 15 ft Cone-shaped burst DC14 (Will) - Each creature within the cone is affected according to its Hit Dice. 

2 HD or less
The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.) 

3 or 4 HD
The creature is blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round. 

5 or more HD
The creature is stunned for 1 round. [/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 14, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2 - 22/22 HP*

OOC: Edited my actions based on the changes in the map.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 14, 2007)

The melee continues, as the alert bravo rounds the table as he draws a short sword and attacks Gurv, missing wildly. 

Vyleya steps forward and attempts to hook the feet out from under Gurv's assailant, who deftly sidesteps the halberd.

Rising from his position at the east end of the table, a chainmail clad dwarf grabs his shield and draws a large axe, taking a quick step toward Gurv and following through with an overhand chop, connecting with a devastating blow!  Gurv is felled with a gaping wound in his left ribcage. OOC:22hp critical[sblock]8+11+3=OUCH![/sblock]

Seeing Gurv fall, Roland react with a healer's instinct and moves behind Vyleya to tend Gurv's wounds.  Gurv's wounds close and his eyes open, but he looks like death warmed over.  OOC:back to 0 hp  Unless you tell me otherwise, no-brainer, in-character actions will be taken automatically.  [sblock=Roland]I will use Lonstrider from Roland for the heal unless you want a different one.[/sblock] 

Bravo 3 gathers his gear and makes straight for Deric, unwisely passing within range of Vyleya's halberd.  She gets off a reflexive stab and slices through his throat, killing him.

With an arcane syllable, Deric brings forth a violent clash of color, and Bravo 2 and Bravo 6 fall unconscious, while Bravo 4 is unaffected.

Ickle deftly hops to the next crate and snaps off a quarrel at the slow to react Bravo 5.  He sprouts a quarrel in the side of his neck, but does not fall.

Livingston utters an unhealthy sounding phrase and Bravo 4's eyes widen briefly, but he quickly regains his composure.

The window on the west side of the interior room bursts open and a small man dives through, rolls to his feet and heads for the back of the warehouse.  Bravo 5 follows him, taking up a defensive stance short of a trapdoor.

ooc: need an action from Gurv, since he is prone and disabled.  

Second round starts with Bravo 4 attacking Vyleya and missing.

Round 2 order:
Vyleya
Roland
Bandit 7
Deric
Gurv
Ickle
Livingston
Bandit 5


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 14, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2 - HP: 22/22*

Vyelya grimaces, twisting her halberd quickly to avoid lodging hook or point into the nearby wall as she misses the agile bandit.  The grimace turns to a horrified gasp as Gurv goes down to the dwarf's axe.  Her grip tightens on her weapon and her expression hardens quickly, and it is with an almost callous upward thrust that she lashes out with the spear-tip of her halberd and pierces the neck of a bandit charging down Deric.

The weapon is already spinning as the man goes down, and she whirls it hard and fast at the bandit immediately before her.  She lashes again at his ankles, attempting to hook him down once more for an easy kill.  Her quick, hard motions are certainly skilled, but the force of her momentum leaves her off-balance for any follow-up attack.

OOC: Attacking #4: Touch Attack (Power Attack +1, Trip Attempt): (1d20+6=21) 
Opposed Check, Trip Attempt: (1d20+6=25) 
Attack Roll on Successful Trip (Power Attack +1): (1d20+10=11) 

(If somehow the bandit is able to keep his feet, she will drop her weapon rather than allow an opposed trip check.  Didn't roll damage as 1 is an auto-failure.   )


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Longstrider's fine.[/sblock]

Roland breathes a sigh of relief as Gurv opens his eyes. "Come now, friend; can't lay around all day," Roland says, trying hard to grin despite the violence around him; realizing his hands are covered in blood diminishes his smile somewhat, however. He presses a hand against Gurv's mutilated torso and once again infuses his body with positive energy, knitting the fallen ranger's wounds.

[sblock=OOC]Roland drops Sanctuary to cast Cure Light Wounds again, healing Gurv for 9 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 14, 2007)

Seeing the carnage unfold before his eyes, Livingston realizes he cannot be passive in this venture. He rushes forward to the two retreating enemies and unleashes a spell hidden in the back of his mind, he did not necessarily want to bring forth this horror today, but the situation dictates his actions. His hands deftly manipulate a small candle with a small bag and a curved bone, grinding them together in his fists before expelling them with a shout.

[sblock]Livingston will move to I3 and cast Summon Undead I to summon a Human Warror Skeleton on square F6, it'll last for 2 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 14, 2007)

Vyleya manages to yank her opponent's feet out from under him, but he avoids her follow up slash.  

Gurv is healed to some semblance of fighting shape, though, like all of his adjacent enemies, he is prone.

Bravo 7 has managed to open the trapdoor grate and has scrambled down the shaft.

[sblock=Livingston]Since Bravo 7 has gone down the trap door, do you want to summon the skeleton over the shaft or elsewhere?[/sblock]

ooc:Map update at end of round.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=Craw]Let's do it to where the creature can block the access for Bravo 5 yet still keep the trapdoor open. If that's not possible, let me know[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Deric Moonbeam Wizard 2  11/11 hp*

Deric looks on with approval as two of the bandits fall to the ground unconcious after his spell.

"Remember, those two who just fell will only be out for a short time, we need to take care of them before they wake up - but we need to get this dwarf under control first"

Knowing that his skills in hand-to-hand combat are quite weak, Deric takes aim with his crossbow at the Bandit near the trapdoor (Bravo 5) and shoots.

Next 2 - to-hit and damage rolls for Deric w/ Lightcrossbow - so you can continue w/o me if needed
[sblock=Roll Results] 
+3 ranged to hit, +0 damage
[19,3] = (22)
[2] = (2)
[13,3] = (16)
[6] = (6)[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC for next round] Assuming that he hit with the first bolt, and 2 damage did not drop Bandit #5, Deric will shoot again at Bandit #5[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Mar 14, 2007)

Gurv climbs to his feet, slipping slightly in all the blood on the floor.

_"Is that all mine?_

Still gripping his swords, he takes a moment to collect his senses before flinging himself back into danger.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 14, 2007)

Deric hit Bravo 5 with an off-center shot, but it appears to be more than he could take and he drops.

Gurv scrambles upright and stabs the prone Bravo 4. 

[sblock=Livingston]Well, 5 is down, so that probably changes your plans.  You are welcome to summon it over the top of the shaft.  [/sblock]


----------



## scranford (Mar 15, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle noting the new arrival to the party, decides to welcome him to the party with a well placed throw of his tanglefoot bag.

919412  Icklebad  1 1d20+6  [11,6] = (17)    2007-03-14 17:33:23 
Ranged touch


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Did anyone else damage Bravo 5?  I am amazed that 2hp from a crossbow bolt dropped him!!!      


FEAR THE WIZARD!!!!
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just drop the beast on the shaft, except make it a kobald zombie, I don't want it to "die" from fall damage[/sblock]


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 15, 2007)

Ickle lobs a tanglefoot bag at the retreating Bravo 7, but he ducks down the trapdoor and avoids a sticky situation.  Suddenly, a small, scaly form materializes directly over the shaft and plummets downward.  Not surprisingly, the creature registers no expression on its dead face as it disappears from view.  An audible "whump" is heard shortly thereafter.

[sblock=ooc]Yes, Ickle had a successful sneak attack against Bravo 5 in the previous round.[/sblock]


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 15, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2 - 22/22 HP*

Vyleya shfits her feet to regain her balance as she stands over the prone bandit, and her halberd dances again in her hands, a heavy, ponderous dance.  Once, then twice she feints, rising the pole-axe for overhand strikes that do not fall, but whirl out into a new arc.  After her second feint, the axe-head comes slashing down, not overhand but at a downward angle from her side, to get under the downed man's guard.

After her strike she maneuvers towards the trapped door, adjusting warily a few feet if he is still conscious after her assault, or disengaging and moving right to the mouth of the trapdoor if he falls.

*OOC:*
Attack (Power Attack +1), add +4 if target is still prone: (1d20+6=17) 
Damage (Power Attack +1) (1d10+5=8)

*DM*:[sblock](Actions assuming the man is still alive and kicking after his initiative.  I don't want to hold up things if your waiting for me, but my actions may change based on #4's actions.)[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Mar 15, 2007)

Gurv looks around for any signs of obvious danger in this room before turning his attention to the trapdoor, suddenly oblivious to his blood-soaked clothing and remaining wounds.

"We should continue while we have the advantage!"

The words sound strange coming from a man who was on death's door just moments ago.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] I think the situation upstairs still involves the chainmail clad dwarf, along with the two unconcious bandits (#2 and #6), with bandit #4 being dead or prone after Vylela's attack.  [/sblock]


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm pretty sure the dwarf _was_ Bravo 6, which leaves none of the opponents left on the main floor, unless #4 managed to survive.[/sblock]

"And we shall," Roland agrees, making a dash to join Vyleya at the trapdoor, assuming she makes it. When he gets there, he'll briefly call out to his companions to tell them what he sees, and then--if what he sees includes the bandit still conscious, or making a break for it down some passageway or tunnel--scramble down as well, preparing to give chase.


----------



## scranford (Mar 16, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle scrambles down to join his companions at the trapdoor. "Let me see if they left any nasty surprises for us on this door".

921669  no one  1 1d20+6  [14,6] = (20) Search  2007-03-16 05:31:15 

921674  no one  1 1d20+7  [4,7] = (11) Disable Device  2007-03-16 05:32:04


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 16, 2007)

No bandits remain standing in the warehouse.  The dwarf and another of the bandits are unconscious without any wounds, the rest all appear to be dead or rapidly approaching it.  Roland arrives at the now open trap door and peers down, only to see a kobold zombie shuffle out of sight down a tunnel to the east.  The shaft is a mere 15' deep.  A winch and crane assembly sit next to the shaft, and it is obvious that it is used to raise and lower goods.  A wooden ladder is affixed to the north side of the shaft.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2007)

Livingston looks at the crowd gathering at the trapdoor and then at their unconscious enemies littering the floor.

"Should we do something about these ones who aren't dead just merely knocked out? Tie them up, beat them up, something so where they can't come back and do some damage again?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 16, 2007)

*Deric Moonbeam Wizard 2  11/11 hp*

Deric nods,"I agree with Livingston -- we need to take care of the unconcious bandits before they come too -- my spell won't keep them out for long."

"If we don't want to keep one of them alive for questioning and pursue the ones that went down the trapdoor, I can easily put the two out of their misery." Deric adds while moving his hand to the hilt of his dagger on his black leather belt.

"Also, I think the one we want to get our hands on is the one who shot out of the window to the small room and down the shaft -- he may be the brains behind this outfit"


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 17, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon, Human Fighter 2 - 22/22 HP*

Vyleya nods in the direction of the downed bandits, "I say finish them quickly, we don't know what's down there and what that runner could be fetching, we shouldn't let him get far."

With that and Ickle's quick check of the hatch, Vyleya starts down the ladder, peering about as she descends.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 17, 2007)

*Deric Moonbeam Wizard 2  Hp: 11/11*

Deric walks over grimly to the two unconcious bandits near the table, a sour expression on his face.  His tightens his grip on the hilt of his dagger on his belt and pulls the shiny blade free from its sheath.

"I do not take pleasure in this, but we cannot have you coming after us again." Deric mutters to the prone bodies.

With that, Deric will coup de grace both downed bandits with his dagger.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 17, 2007)

"Are we all going down the ladder or should we finish up here first? Inspect this room right here for instance, or are we going to do that on our way back? While I do not object to the killing of these bandits, remember we must not let our bloodlust blind us of our mission, we need at least one alive to turn over to our employer."

Livingston will kneel at the newly deceased men and plant kisses on their foreheads in turn, intoning a silent prayer to Kelemvor. Afterwards he will stand and follow the decision of the rest, climbing down the trapdoor if needed.


----------



## scranford (Mar 17, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle looks over at the murdered bandits. "I guess we won't be questioning them" he gruffly intones, then descends the ladder.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 18, 2007)

Roland looks on in disgust as the two unconscious bandits are slain, then silently follows the others down the trapdoor.


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 19, 2007)

ooc: Sorry, unexpectedly away from computers all weekend.  So, down the rabbit hole?  In what order?


----------



## Lot (Mar 19, 2007)

Gurv moves to the trapdoor.  He hesitates for a moment, staring with discomfort at the slaying of the bandits.  After a moment, he shakes his head, sheathes his shortsword, and follows Ickle down the ladder.  When he reaches the bottom, he will redraw his shortsword and assess the situation.


----------



## scranford (Mar 19, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle will follow Vyleya down the shaft, hoping that she will absorb any waiting missile weapons before they get to him, then with a quick glance around looking for somewhere to duck and hide descend the ladder.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 19, 2007)

*Deric Moonbeam Wizard 2  hp: 11/11*

Deric wipes his blade clean, sheathes it at his belt, looks around and notices the harsh glances and distain shown by the other members of the adventuring group.

"If any of you had a better idea for the unconscious bandits, you could have acted or spoken up,"  he calmly asserts.  "There will be, most likely, a lot more combat in our futures, and our foes will not be kind enough to show us any mercy."

Deric then rises up and walks over to the trapdoor, ensures his crossbow is slung across his back.  

He is the last one down.


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 19, 2007)

Once down the shaft, Livingston will stand next to Deric and whisper, "With time as a factor, I think there was naught else we could do. I just think this was the first time our friends have witnessed an event like that, seeing helpless men killed, even if they would have done the same to us and worse. Fret not, my friend, the time of killing has not ended quite yet."

Livingston will try and stay near the rear of the group as we walk in the underground.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Mar 19, 2007)

Roland takes up a position near to the front of the group, where his healing abilities will be most needed. "What they might do to us does not justify what we did do to them. I regret greatly not speaking up when I had the chance, for there were other options. Their deaths were unnecessary--not to mention the fact that we might not catch the man we now pursue, in which case we just ensured we will have no live prisoners to interrogate or bring back to our employer. But it is too late now to object, and we must press on..."


----------



## scranford (Mar 19, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

"Yeah. I guess I should have spoken up sooner as well." "Those guys were probably just hired thugs, not really evil, and they might have been good for information". "But we can't undead them, so lets get on with it."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 20, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon - Human Fighter 2, 22/22 HP*

Vyleya makes room for the others as they descend, taking the fore of the group, where trouble, be it in the form of bolts or blades, will go through her before her companions.

"They may have been simple men, and fathers or brothers with families, but they picked their lot when they embraced thievery and supported raiders, siding with hobgoblins of all creatures," Vyleya says harshly.  "How many innocents died on the raids that brought these magical goods into the possession of these thieves?  No, I think their end was quite just, on the point of the knife."

She looks to Roland as he moves forward and speaks more softly, yet still clear enough to be heard by all, "If your conscious bothers you I will take full responsibility for their deaths, with our employer and otherwise.  It was on my word that Deric cut them down, after all.  Have no regrets Roland.  You did well in saving a life back there."  She nods upwards back to the warehouse floor, before directing her gaze - and the spear-point of her halberd forward towards the unknown.


----------



## Lot (Mar 20, 2007)

PhoenixAsh said:
			
		

> "You did well in saving a life back there."  She nods upwards back to the warehouse floor, before directing her gaze - and the spear-point of her halberd forward towards the unknown.




Gurv looks over at Roland with a mischievous grin

"Yeah, thanks for that.  I'll try to avoid axes in the future.

He looks over at the rest of the group, his gaze staying on Deric for a moment longer than everyone else.

"Also, sorry if I seemed judgmental about how you dealt with the situation.  I'm just not used to..."


Gurv suddenly stops and turns back to the matter at hand.

"You know what?  Let's talk about this later when we're done with the job and  back safe at the house.  Shall we press on?"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 20, 2007)

Livingston smiles warmly at Gurv's suggestion, "We should press on immediately! If our fine young lass would lead the way, I think we can make good time. This will be my first chase scene since rats at the abbey."

He stands silent for a moment before continuing.

"Maybe the sheer abject terror of seeing our own companion cut down so brutally and violently sparked a tinge of rage in our souls. I, for one, certainly did not expect such an horrific greeting by our enemies."


----------



## PhoenixAsh (Mar 20, 2007)

*Vyleya Argnon - Human Fighter 2, HP 22/22*

Vyleya presses forward at her companions' urging. "It was a lucky shot, no skill to it," she mutters, referencing the bandit's strike on Gurv.


----------



## scranford (Mar 20, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

"Yeah, lets get this mission over with, and discuss the details later". "I've certainly been on the wrong side of someone elses judgement im my time, and am a little sensative about that.".


----------



## Craw Hammerfist (Mar 21, 2007)

ooc: Sorry, got called away on the road.  I'm away from all my material right now, but I'll be back in the office tomorrow morning.


----------



## scranford (Mar 31, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Ickle,
Scratches his head and looks around, wondering where the rest of the party has disappeared to. Is this another dream, where he was an adventurer, and is getting ready to wake up? Is he trapped in an endlessly repeating day where he adventures for one day, then wakes up in another body and adventures for another day? Perhaps in the future he should take control of his dreams and run his own game.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2007)

*Deric Moonbeam Wizard 2  hp: 11/11*

Deric wakes up, mutters to himself,"Man, I need to be more careful in what I snort off of a hooker's @ss in a bathroom stall.  I could have sworn I was like a wizard dude -- in a warehouse with some people, and I was slittin' peoples throats and casting magic spells."

He then gets up, showers, and puts on his Taco Bell uniform and drives into work.

When he gets there, he notices his manager, Karl, is already waiting at the register drumming his fingers on the counter.  Karl screams at Deric -- "You were supposed to be here 2 hours ago!  Whats the deal man?  Don't make me fire you again!"

Deric just didn't need to be hassled by the man again today.  His parents were already thinking of kicking him out of their basement again, for something not really his fault -- he can't control everyone who comes over to play Xbox with him.  Just because the guy was plastered and walked into his parents bedroom, and slipped into bed with his mom...  It wasn't like he was gonna do anything.. besides feel her up.  They're just being crazy.

So Deric sidestepped his manager, told him he was sorry for the mix-up -- he thought he was on the afternoon shift, and then took his spot near the tortillas.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 2, 2007)

Roland groans as he awakens with a searing pain in his eyes and thudding pains in his head and chest. "What... what's goin' on?" he manages to croak, eyes slowly grinding open. "W...why are my words green?"

A young, dark-haired man in a white coat hovers above Roland. "Ah, Mr. Hawkling, you're awake. Good. My name is Dr. Clayton Obarsky, and this is Cormyr County Hospital. Do you know why you're here, Roland?"

"What...no... I don't remember anything," Roland replies, groggily. "No...wait. Where's the warehouse? The gnome? The woman with the...polearm...thing..."

Dr. Obarsky raises an eyebrow. "I'm afraid I don't know anything about any warehouse. Do you remember the incident in the coffee shop, Mr. Hawkling?"

Roland closes his eyes and slowly shakes his head.

"You were in a coffee shop downtown when you began...well...touching people, and shouting you were curing their wounds. You seemed rather insistent that they were 'light' wounds, as well. Many of the customers were very frightened by your outburst, and a young woman took it rather personally when you began attempting to cure wounds apparently inflicted on her... upper torso, shall we say."

Roland opens his eyes for the express purpose of blinking in confusion at the doctor.

"She sprayed you in the face with a can of mace. That would be the burning you should be feeling on your eyes. Her companion also rather zealously rose to her defense and proceeded to beat the crap out of you before calling the authorities. That would be the soreness...all over your body. And speaking of the authorities, this is Officer Milo."

The face of a rather scrawny police officer drifts into Roland's view. The cop smiles. "Evening, Mr. Hawkling."

"Evening?" Roland says tiredly. "Yes. We broke into the warehouse in the evening..."

Milo chuckles. "Broke into a warehouse, eh? Well, we'll have to talk about that too a little later, Mr. Hawkling."

"The good officer was just leaving," Dr. Obarsky says, ushering Milo out. "We're keeping you overnight for observation to make certain your injuries are not so severe. He'll be back tomorrow to talk with you, and then...well...we may have to go see a different kind of doctor upstairs," he says, and Milo chuckles and makes a "crazy" gesture with his finger before disappearing out of the room. "But you just rest for now, Mr. Hawkling. Your dinner will be in soon. Here, let me turn off the lights...probably be easier on your eyes."

The room now darkened, Dr. Obarsky disappears.

"Something," Roland observes to thin air, "is very wrong here. And why are my words green?"

* * *

As Nurse Tymora pushes open the door to Roland Hawkling's room, she smiles artificially and says cheerfully, "Chicken tonight, Mr. Hawkling. Like chicken?"

Then her eyes settle upon Roland's bed—Roland's empty bed—before drifting to the open window.

"Aw, crap."

* * *

Roland flees into the night, limping slightly as he crosses a darkened street near the hospital. He was pretty sure he hadn't hurt anything too severely in the leap from the second floor, and his legs weren't screaming in pain whenever he took a step, so they were probably not broken. Sure, it had been a risk jumping out of a second story window, but he had calculated the chance of breaking a limb and found it to be in his favor, and sure enough he had escaped with little more than what felt like a sprain. Besides, he had to find out what was going on--had to find the others.

"Still not sure how I got this thing off, though," he muses aloud as he glances at the handcuff attached to his wrist, the other end of which had simply slipped off the bed when he pulled against it. "Guess the lock was malfunctioning. Or maybe I'm just lucky..."

He laughs quietly and runs on.


----------



## scranford (Apr 3, 2007)

*Icklebad Moffet - Gnome Rogue*

Well maybe this is a dream, but that sure looks like Roland laying there in that white bed sleeping. And this is the weirdest temple of healing he has ever been in. If only he could remember what happened when he descended into that trap door. Must have been a dooozy of a spell. Maybe it was a gate to another dimension. That would explain the weird clothing on the humans attending Roland. Regardless he was getting cramps from hiding behing that white curtain. Stealtly he moved to Roland's side, and noticed that the strange shackles holding him to the bed were not that difficult to unlock. He quietly unlocks the strange shiney bracers, then moves to the window, slips it open, and climbs down the side of the strange building. 

Its so noisy. and these strange mechanical beasts with glowing eyes seemingly zipping around with no purpose... Wait that beast just stopped and regurgitated a human. Icle began to feel light headed. Where was he? how could he get home? Ickle took cover behind the large metal box which seemed to be holding a dead Otyugh or something equally disgusting. Dare he lift the lid made of some strange material...No it might not be completely dead. Better he hide for the time being and try to rest and get a better idea of where he was. 

Wait sudden movement at Roland's window. A sudden plummet to the strange rock surface, and Roland was off running albeit with a slight limp. Perhaps I'll trail him for a while... maybe he knows what is going on... whoops that strange white garment he is wearing dosen't offer much protection from the rear. Oh well I'll trail him for a while anyway. 

Roland runs down a side street lit up with some strange light sources of many colors, dodgeing the strange metal beasts as he goes. Wait what is that strange building ahead. The smells from it remind him he hasn't eaten all day. It almost smells edible, and that brightly lit sign with the strange runes almost is shaped like a bell. He moves to the large window for a closer look, keeping Roland in sight as he moves around some of the metal beasts. "Is that Deric in there with some strange out fit on?"  This is getting stranger by the momemt.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 3, 2007)

Waking up on some soft, damp ground Livingston opens his eyes with the pang of a strong headache. Above him is the darkness of the night sky, though littered with a cosmology he does not recognize?

Sitting up slightly, he mutters aloud, "Where am I? Last I remember, we were all arguing, and now I'm under the stars... although they are not the normal stars I grew up under."

He braces his hands on the ground, feeling the blades of grass tickle between his fingers. Looking down, he notices all of his gear is gone, but most importantly, the stark reality hits him squarely in his heart belaying the fact of his harsh disconnect with his father patron Kelemvor. Frantically, Livingston looks around side to side, trying to get any bearings, uttering a small prayer as he does such.

"Kelemvor, my god of reckoning, shed light on my plight and my standing with you. I cannot feel your warmth, your compassion. I have given my life for you, obeyed your priests and followed your word, why do you abandon me?" a slow trickle of tears decend down his cheek. He wipes with his wrist, wrenching his eyes tightly shut. Weeping quietly, he whispers meekly, "Why do you abandon me?"

He gathers his composure and stands up on his two bare feet. The wetness of the grass leaves each subsequent step a little unstable. Turning around in a small circle after a few steps, he spies light in the distance. Walking slowly, still rubbing his eyes, he hears noises loud and foreign above his head, like loose wheels on a thousand carts. Looking up, he spies red, white, and blue lights flashing across the sky, the obvious source of the noise.

Following his feet, he slowly heads toward this small lit-up building. He has never seen lights such as these, either candles or magic. Through the many large windows, light rains out into the night, illuminating the surrounding grounds. Looking around at these strange metallic constructs silently resting on this stone ground, he recognizes the first face he sees.

Uncontrollably he sobs and wails, "IIIIIIIICKLE!"


----------



## scranford (Apr 4, 2007)

*ickle*

Ickle stands behind the miraculous window waving and trying to get Deric's attention. Suddenly he notices a couple of human children pointing at him and laughing. Did he have something on his face? Then he realized...Everyone he had seen so far in this dimension was human. His roguish instincts took over and he pulled away from the window, to reduce any attention payed to him... when he heard someone wail out his name.

From out of the darkness came Livingston looking much worse for the wear. Ickle decided to use his ghost sound ability to draw attention away from the pair so they could talk, but noticed he seemed unable to draw forth his innate magical energy. Was this dimension berefit of magic as well as non-humans. He quickly gestured for Livingston to calm down, and join him in the alley running beside the brightly lit resturant. 

"I saw Roland heading that way". "He was moving too fast for me even with a limp". "See if you can catch him, and meet with me over there". He says pointing at the metal box that contained the foul smell. "I'll try to get Deric's attention another way".

Ickle then moved to the rear of the building. This locking mechanism didn't look so hard.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 5, 2007)

After heeding Ickle's words, Livingston turns heels and trails after Roland's path.

"Roland!! Roland where are you?" Livingston shouts into the night.

Scanning the horizon, he notices building surrounded by meticulously laid-out streets, manicured with stone melded together. Impressed by the grandeur of this place, he spots a streak of linen and exposed flesh cross his line of sight.

"Oh! Roland!! Hey, c'mere, it's Livingston!" he shouts as he runs off hoping to catch him before his long legs move him further away.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 5, 2007)

*Deric Moonbeam Taco Bell Employee 2.  Hp: 11/11*

Deric is having the worst shift of his life.  He keeps on having odd memories of these people he was "adventuring".  A gnome,  a woman with a large oedipus complex, err, halberd, and some other humans.

"Damn,"  Deric yells,"That damn nacho cheese gun burned me again.  That  is like molten lava!"   
Deric goes back to making a chalupa for some goth high school kid.  Again, his mind wanders off to that strange dream -- it seemed so real.  He'd really like to be there instead of slinging numerous combinations of meat, cheese, beans and sour cream.

"I just know the Karl is going to ask me to close tonight.  That's just bull,"  Deric mutters to himself, "I don't need this.  If I have to scrub another plugged up toilet that those damn goth kids messed with, I'm gonna crack."

He goes back to making a taco supreme and zones out.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 5, 2007)

Roland blinks, slowing his quick hobble when he hears the sound of a familiar voice. He turns and lays eyes on Livingston.

"Oh, by Tymora, is it good to see you," Roland cries, moving toward the other priest. As he does so he suddenly stops, however, and glances down at himself, noting for the first time the sorry condition of the rather small robe he wears--and its strange opening in the back. "Oh dear. A moment, please... I would suggest averting thy eyes." And with a few quick motions, Roland repositions the hospital gown to more fully cover his lower body, though this leaves his torso bare.

"You may look again," Roland notes, if Livingston did indeed glance away. "Now, brother, tell me: do you have any idea what is going on? I woke up in a strange place, full of white walls and white floors and men in white coats... I escaped from them and a member of their city watch, who believed I was a criminal of some kind... needless to say, I am quite confused. Have you seen any of the others?"


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 5, 2007)

After covering his eyes while Roland repositions his robe of sorts, Livingston quickly replies, "I have no idea where we are, it must be some sort of capital city in a land I know not of, probably near Waterdeep or some other large metropolis! But like you I awoke in a place I did not recognize. Here, follow me," Livingston leads Roland back to the location Ickle had told him to rendezvous. "Fortunately for me, I ws under the night's sky, not apprehended as a criminal. After wandering a bit, I found Ickle, who sent me after you. Otherwise, I have no idea where Deric, Vyleya, or Gurv are, even if they were teleported along with us or not."

Noticing Roland's limp, Livingston stops and looks up at the man. "I never could harness the power to heal, and actually, to be perfectly honest, as a priest to a priest, my connection with Kelemvor seems to be blocked somehow. But I do know non-magical remedies. I could probably splint your leg or figure some other method as to the source of your limp."

The two continue to walk and hide behind the hideously smelling metal box.


----------



## scranford (Apr 5, 2007)

*ickle*

Ickle springs the surprisingly easy lock and opens the door a crack looking in. He seems to be in a small hallway of some sort with a door on the right, two doors on the left, and a large metal door with a strange locking mechanism inset into a small opening to his immediate right. He hears voices, and strange beeps and whirs coming from the brightly lit front of the building. There seems to be a clothing rack of some sort right in front of him with several of the strange uniforms he saw Deric wearing. Sliding into the shadows he grabs the smallest of the uniforms and puts it on. It smells strangely like some kind of cooking grease, and the material is one he does not recognize, but its better and less conspicuous than the white smock he had been wearing. It was still too large for him and drug the ground a bit, but after rolling up the sleeves it would do. 

He steps closer to the front and notices Deric standing over some same contraption, which seems to be torturing him. He touched the machine then drew back his hand with a gasp of pain, exclaiming excitedly in some unknown tongue. Ickle surpressed the impulse to rush to his companions aid since he seemed to be OK, and besides he liked the guy well enough, but he liked his own hide better. He looked into a box of some strange material next to him on a shelf made somehow of wire, and pulled forth some packets made of a material similar to the lid on the foul smelling box, but much thinner. Inside was some strange green liquid. He opened one of the pouches, and took a big whiff. Surprised at the potent aroma of the liquid inside, he had to surpress a sneeze. PIcking a likely hiding spot he filled his pockets with this strange liquid, and waiting till nobody else was looking began to lob the small packets one at a time towards Deric's back; hoping to get his attention.


----------



## Blind Azathoth (Apr 9, 2007)

Roland sinks down behind the box of vile, fetid smells and sighs in relief as the weight is taken off his leg. "Well, it is good to know that at least some of us have made it alright to whatever this place might be...it gives me hope that we will be able to find the others." At Livingston’s words about Kelemvor, Roland frowns. "Yes...it is the same for me and Tymora. I cannot channel her powers, which I attempted to do after wounding my leg. I would appreciate any nonmagical help you could offer, brother."


----------

